# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 7)



## Edena_of_Neith

(this post is reserved for the Order of Battle for Day 6)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(And this post is reserved for the RESULT of the battles on Day 6.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(bumps this up, and reserves this post also)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

First was thought that I was agreeing with Militant Fair.

But this is really *weird*  Edena. Where did you get an idea, that I was *attacking* them.

I am not. Never was. I am attacking someone yes, but not them.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena, 

A request. Since the search function is disabled.  could you please repost information on the Diadem?  It's going very slowly looking back through the threads to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One

The whole civillian population of Athas will be sent towards the Demiplane of Hope (Got a name for it like ravenloft?).

The whole full 100% of the Swarm will launch itself against the Taraakian vessel after the weapons of mass destruction have hit.

If we survive what will remain shall return to Athas.

Vaeregoth is now wielding enourmous power and shall act as a focal point of the attack on the Taraakians. 

If anyone is gonna take the hurt from this it's gonna be me.

FOR THE SWARRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And William, I urge you to convince the Taraakians to leave this part of the multiverse. They have gotten themselves into a fight I hope is over their heads.

And after this fight we still have the Dreads and the Death Machines left........
I would urge some of you to start enchanting some nukes to take the deaths out...

if the red armada comes to Oerth and they succeed in making ground and destroying it all I will be forced to kill magic and with it the Red Armada to save oerth.

Siobhan and all magical and undead creatures I alert on that fact NOW. If I'll go through with this I will alert you so you can leave before the change.

Let's see, things to do list.

Kill Taraakians
Kill Dreads
Kill Death Machines
Kill what ever else Edena throws at us or I got thrown at by players

Try again to build something nice and great and have peace.


if we survive through all this I offer a chance to unite and form a great united whatever but with a decent name 

I'll offer to police that force since my minions aren't able of working against each other, not knowing information that another knows, disobeying and the whole stuff.

And for that City of peace? 
William after this is over I'll help you construct in in YOUR realm, because I see no better place then the Crown Gem of this part of the multiverse to house it.

I hope you also come up with a great and worthy name of such a city and for your own demiplane. 
City of peace and demiplane of hope are so unworthy of such places. I hope you come up with some creative names, I'm quite sure you are capable of that


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

They are simply suspicious, Zelda.
  This does not mean they will attack your Power.

  They still consider your Power an ally.

  Of course, if you support Forsaken One, that's another matter.

  - - -

  Black Omega, the Diadem of Dreams allows 5 changes in reality.
  I have decided these are real changes in reality, not illusions of any kind.

  The changes must be sweeping - they must be changes that would affect everything, not just a specified, limited target (such as a city, or one people.)

  The changes will affect everything in one Crystal Sphere.

  The changes can be reversed with enough 11th level magic (it would take probably a month to reverse one change, assuming a Power spent all it's energy on that task, and that task alone, for the entire time.)

  However, the effects of the changes, especially if they cause a chain reaction effect (such as a star collasping) cannot necessarily be reversed by any magic or by any means at all.

  Thus, the holder could change reality once in five Crystal Spheres, or five times in one Crystal Sphere.

  If used in the Astral, Ethereal Planes, Elemental, or Energy Planes, the Diadem will alter reality over a vast area of the Plane, causing a Demiplane to form.

  If used on the Outer Planes, Outlands, or in Sigil, the effect will be to alter the fundamental nature of that Plane over a wide area (or, in the case of Sigil, over the entire city.)
  The native beings of the plane outside that area will almost certainly attempt to undo the effect immediately.

  If used in Sigil, the Diadem of Dreams will cause the entire balance of the multiverse to change, with unknown and major repurcussions throughout many Planes and many dimensions.


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh and Edena please do not misinterpret my OA post as you seem to have done. 

What I said was as follows:

I am not going to go along with it if the Taraakians get ticked at everybody because Forsaken decided to try and destroy the world. My factions belief is that every individual is responsible for what he/she/it does. Thus I would break alliance with the Taraakians if they were gonna go all silly and get uppity on everybody because of one persons action. Out of Character I can understand why they would, I may not approve of it but I can understand it. If the Taraakians remain allied and don't try some "You are children" stunt again. I'm happy being Allies. My post was to make it clear that my faction has no real desire to be punished for the sins of others. That may be a Lawful Good view but we aren't Lawful, the individual matters to chaotics, individual freedom and responsibility specifically for Chaotic Goods, at least in my view.


----------



## Black Omega

Hey Forsaken?  Do you recall what turn or thread the Diadem of Dreams was mentioned?  Taking forever to look back over the threads for what it actually does.  I miss the search function.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> If used in Sigil, the Diadem of Dreams will cause the entire balance of the multiverse to change, with unknown and major repurcussions throughout many Planes and many dimensions.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I have gotten and created my own cool 100% psionic world with the temperature and whol stuff best to my interest (lowest temp possible and dark and just psionics) so I'm quite happy with that 

I offered 1 change to William and I await his decission on that (may take for weeks before he decides.. no the kind of thing you decide each day, and remember William, it must be fundamental and shattering to physics, chemistry magic or what ever. You can really make a change here and now.)

William how does Toril think over my point and my stance and my offer to them? To Teach.

I eliminated magic and nuclear fission and fusion, 2 of the 4 forces that empower this multiverse leaving chemical reactions (life) and Psionics and use them to the fullest of my potential.

2 Changes I will save for.. what ever might present itself or what ever I might come up with.. it might be cool to create my own demiplane but I got my own world already, so I won't get cocky 
I don't know what I would change were anyway to get what.

Edena I am curious to what would happen if I would kill magic on Toril to Mystra, would Shar kick her ass? 
I would think that when the weave on Toril (mystras baby and embodyment) gets wasted that would put the hurt on her and she would plummet down from greater goddes and shar would be all over her in seconds to take her revenge.

Just hypothetical 

I hope those that aren't attacking the Taraakians are attacking Melkor and his Dreads. Defending me would be a nice thing to do 
To bad Festy isn't online, he might also be convinced... to bad he has been offline now along with dagger now that decision and choises are crucial but.. can't have it all.

/me is glad the red army can't come to Athas *grin*

But Edena, now Melkor showed his head out of Ravenloft can we remove that head again as well?
/me thinks up a million ways to show Melkor what void is really all about.

----------

Rom ik ga mezelf effe in de taraakians smashen na de kernbommen enzo zodat ze hopelijk prut gaan samen met de attack die we op ze kijlen. Nou hopen dat ik overleef en dat hun prut gaan, nu of straks.

Daarna ga ik mijn wereldje maar es bouwen 

Leef voor de Zwerm!!!

------------

Edena is it possible to collapse the entrance to a Crystal Sphere by any means and make it 100%? Maybe even irriversible.

ah well if I would upset the whole multiverse by putting it upside down I'm sure that even though it's 100% for ever sealed they would find a way to pry it open, with a spoon if necissary to get to me 
(Hmm I can rember posting something somewhere concerning Iuz and Spoons, they might find some tips and helpfull ideas what there all really can't be done with spoons  . )

And could you provide some information about sigil? Would be nice, because I don't want to cause any multiverse angering things...
I would like to see what I might be looking at if something done by me or someone else happend there since you specifically stated that (most of the times for a reason).

-------------

Good luck to all of you that engage in war for one more day


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *They are simply suspicious, Zelda.
> This does not mean they will attack your Power.
> *




I don't mean that post Edena. I mean your earlier *OOC-post* . It was your list for who is attacking them, not their IC-thing for their opinions.

I woudn't mind, if it was that.

But when you give me attacks 'out of blue' I wish you correct them if you got them wrong.


----------



## Kalanyr

News Flash Forsaken: Killing magic on Toril kills the Shadow Weave and weakens Shar as much as it weakens Mystra.


----------



## The Forsaken One

/me bashes his head on the table



(damn those papparazzi )


----------



## The Forsaken One

Examples how Athasian Space and Surface looks now


----------



## The Forsaken One

And some more 

Gives you an idea of how inspiring this can be to me


----------



## The Forsaken One

And the last one 

Gives you all a Idea about how I imagin this happening, the sky filling Swarms, the warpholes and the cool purplish light radiating from the latent psionic powers harbored within


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William

Upon hearing Hazen`s refusal, Melkor`s image appearing before him roars in fury, and murderous rage glows in his eyes. Hazen can feel incredible wave of hatred directed towards him, so much that he is forced to shield his mind from it, but suddenly it ends, and Hazen can see a look of frustration and shock on Melkor`s face, as he senses Demiplane Of Hope being created:

-You.... you...! I spit upon you, your childish and naive beliefs and this imaginatory Eternal of yours, you cannot deny The Supremacy of Night Eternal, The Great Void, perfect in its purity, where all has begun and ALL shall end. Yes, it will claim everything Hazen, it is only matter of time, you cannot achieve Eternity without embracing it. So the time will come Hazen for you and everything you have ever known, loved and cared to sink in Dark Emptiness, to cease to exist, to forget and be forgotten. And there is nothing that awaits you at the end, no reward from Mr. Eternal for being a nice boy, no ilumination or ascension and at the end you shall understand that never had any higher mandate to follow, there is no True Good and True Evil, those are nothing but words, there is no Right and Wrong, only points of view.

 You see Hazen, everything that IS was created by accident, it was an error, that must be dealt with, sooner than better. Undertending this necessity The Primordial Void has developed a WILL of it own, and it was through this Will that I was created, Messanger of Oblivion. I decided to wait, so I can fullfill my ambition, infinitive hunger to posess everything and to destroy everything I can`t have. I planned to bring Oblivion after I become bored with ruling The Multiverse, but you and your allies have ruined enough of my plans, I have lost my patience, I shall have my revenge, I shall obay my Creator.

Suddenly Melkor starts to laugh:

-Can you feel it, Angel?! The fifth Touch has occured, Mists are closing, you can`t defeat The Dread, and even if you do, you can`t defeat Oblivion.  The end is coming, Angel, and no Eternal will bring you salvation!


----------



## Creamsteak

If William will allow the Church of Mercy into his doors, with all their refugees, and all their defense still in tact: I will allow it.

The same applies to Delrune.

As for this whole ordeal: my attacks continue unstopped. On the 25th I am leaving on vacation till the fourth of July, so I don't have any intentions to lengthen the fighting. I have no intentions of giving up either. That is why this must continue.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz continues unabated... working quickly to finish his works...._

*OOC:* EDENA... just wopndering on the total progress of my project and if it will be affected by the changes wrought by Diadem of Dreams...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IS THIS RIGHT?*

I have looked through the declarations of Attacks.
  Just Attacks, mind you, not 11th Level Assaults or Conventional Assaults.

  Only Attacks, as in Attack/Defense 11th Level Dueling.

  Here is what I have.

  I need to know if this is right.


  POWERS NEITHER ATTACKING NOR UNDER ATTACK

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Church of Toril
  (Played by Alyx) The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril

  Festy Dog’s Scro Star League

  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance
  The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance

  Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril
  Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth
  (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril	
  (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth

  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril
  The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire

  DISARMED POWERS

  Melkor and the Shade

  (Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance
  (Played by the DM)

  POWERS STILL STUCK IN RAVENLOFT (AND THUS NOT ATTACKING)

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  (Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League 
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation

 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

  POWERS ATTACKING OR UNDER ATTACK

  11TH LEVEL DUELING

  - - -

  UNDER ATTACK

  The Taraakians

  ATTACKERS

  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina
  The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (COUNTS AS TWO POWERS)
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance
  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster
  (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster
  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara
  (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth
  (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak
  (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna
  (Played by the DM)  Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead
  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood
  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union
  (Played by the DM) The Sleen (death machine) Armada

  DEFENDERS

  Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra
  (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra
  (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood
  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune
  (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster

  - - -

  UNDER ATTACK

  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster

  ATTACKERS

  The taraakians
  Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow
  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune
  (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster

  DEFENDED BY

  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina
  The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance
   (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster
  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara
  (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth
  (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak
  (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna
  Venus’s Emerald Order
  (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light
  (Played by the DM) Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead
  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood
  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union
  (Played by the DM) The Sleen (death machine) Armada

  - - -

  Is this right?

  Is anyone else getting into this grand melee?

  I realize there are OTHER Attacks and Defenses declared - I am only asking if the ABOVE is correct.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

No Edena, my powers  aren`t defending Hive Cluster!

By the way I have decided to change the plans I sent you through email, but your server is still down, isn`t it? If so I will post it on Boards.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My server is up again.

  E-Mail me normally.

  I have removed your 2 Powers from the list of Defenders, Melkor.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, can I accomplish these actions I described in my last email( reply would be appreciated, things I want to do are quite drastic)?


----------



## Festy_Dog

"Hmm, red poison its called is it?" said Khelarque as he gazed into a vial enchanted with 11th level magic.

"Yes," said a researcher from the Star League, "It bears some vague similarities to Agent Oerth."

"Ahh, I understand. Lenaurae and James helped me with this when I suggested such a situation would arise."

Khelarque removes a data disc from a pocket and hands it to the researcher.

"Follow this procedure, I believe the recources are available and everything alse is within your means," he says confidently.

The researcher beams at the confidence placed in him and hurries off with the information in hand. Khelarque smiles and starts walking back to his quarters, along the way pondering how quickly he could achieve becoming a lich with 11th level magic.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

My attacks and defenses:

Immortals of Mystrara: Class 4 attack against the Taraakians
Immortals of Mystrara: Class 4 defense on the Forsaken One's Hive Cluster

Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystrara: Class 4 attack on the Taraakians
Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystrara: Class 4 defense on the Forsaken One's Hive Cluster

All my Orcs are transported to the Good Demi Plane that once was the Kevellond Leage (they are good, and have peaceful intentions)

The (Corrupted allies of) The Immortals of Mystrara all go to Athas to aid the Forsaken One personally.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, when I asked for an explanation of what conventional assaults and 11th level assaults were, you said that I should just tell you what kind of attacks other than dueling I was launching, and you would convert it to your system. 

Here are the attacks in question:

1) A blast of soul-sucking energy that will tare the soul out of someone and use it to fuel the Weave. This attack will be dispersed using the Weave, so it will not work on Athas or in dead magic areas. The body keeps functioning until it starves to death. Now, how many souls does Acererak have? I'm guessing a LOT, most of them good adventurers who tried to kill the demi-lich. Well, anyway all the good souls that Acererak has bottled up inside him will be put into the bodies of the newly souls-sucked-for the-weave creatures. Viola! Instant army!

This attack will be shot at the following powers:

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara 
(Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth 
(Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak 
(Played by Sollir) The Red Army of Luna 
(Played by the DM) Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead 
(Played by the DM) The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood 
(Played by the DM) The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union 
(Played by the DM) The Sleen (death machine) Armada 

2) Creating the Green Goo, a creature that mutates so fast that if you stabbed it with a dagger your dagger would go .1 inches deep before a mutation would occur that would let the Green Goo eat you dagger as fast as you could stab it in. They would be controlled by the mind of the first living being that they ate. After eating something, they could vomit it up again, reconstructing the atoms that it ate. I'll just make sure that the first living thing it eats is a resurrected Thyadon Fasfoni, then let it loose on Athas.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow 
Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune 
kaboom

Thanks for making the choise and now showing me you need to be obliterated or pacified.
First you oppose them and now you kiss their (__-__)
Your choise, bu if I survive this face the consequences.

And Edena you seem to be ralling a bit very much against me and conspirering for my destruction if I hear and read some stuff you post someplace.

If you want me out just kick me orso, I don't want to be humiliated by a DM who insists on letting me play but kicking me down every 2 feet to make me crawl.
I want you to give me one open reaction on that else I'm gonna finish myself and save you the trouble. You want to make my dreams have other effects then planned, you want to make more dreams fail their intent. You post stuff that demorilises me very much.

THEN YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN ME THIS POWER

I decided not to kill it all to give the rest a chance to play, I'm not playing this game alone you know? And I realise that, if I could I would have blasted it all just because of the fame and allure it would get me in some IR history (that matters to me you know this game? so I take the stuff you posted about me personally so don't give me the not intended *#@( because I ain't buying it).

I can't do this to the other players to let it end that way, I would like to but I just can't.
I would like to crash and burn it all, to rape Sigil and the rest of the multiverse just because I COULD.

I would like an response to this, I promised to stay until turn 10 and I will, I'm a man of my word but since noone is buying that (not even Kalanyr to my deepest, deepest regrets, I'm sorry that somehow I failed you my friend in trust and promise) but that doesn't stop me to sstay true to myself so unless the DM kills me, ban's me or whatever I'm crawling for the next 3 turns if that's what it has to take to get there. And I will.

William you wanted a reason? Since you got it all now why sould I give you a reason. You don't need anything else anymore.

Play in on your angelic needs and wishes? They call for peace love and life of the innocent.
I cannot provide that.
I provide strife and war
I tried to make peace and live and protect but the DM and other players won't let me and now it seems there is no other way.

Unvenelie, Black Omega and the DM, you want me? You got me and I'm gonna fight this until they end. I don't play weak or leave when it gets bad. I take it all and fight for what I'm worth.

You choose to want me dead and if I can I'll have your people and lands burned to the ground for it. You made that choise here and now and now I hope that you will see it all burned and withered around you and regret this choise.

I'm here to stay as long as this game and the players let me.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

So, Forsaken One, will you aid me in my destructive plans? Will you blow the suns? We shall have our revenge!


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena, Check your mail. Very important that you do.


----------



## Kalanyr

Not that I have much to do with it but it looks right for me. ie I'm not on either list.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Forsaken One, I empathize with you.  Aside from your sudden threat to destroy all life in the universe (which, frankly, I think was a little silly of Edena to give you) you've been one of the absolute best players in the IR.  Thanks for being such a great sport. 

I'll be joining the Grand Melee Against The Taraakian's, but I'll be using subdual damage monk attacks when possible - No killing the nice Taraakians.  But, I will but using the Starfire Cannon to blow the living hades out of any members of the Alliance of Dread silly enough to get between me and the Taraakians. >


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I believe that Red Armies from other Spheres that I invited to Oerth, Toril ans Krynn are proceeding in taking over these worlds, aren`t they, especially that most Powers are using bulk of their 11th level magic against Taarakians or to support them?


----------



## kaboom

Edena, when I asked for an explanation of what conventional assaults and 11th level assaults were, you said that I should just tell you what kind of attacks other than dueling I was launching, and you would convert it to your system. 

Here are the attacks in question:

1) A blast of soul-sucking energy that will tare the soul out of someone and use it to fuel the Weave. This attack will be dispersed using the Weave, so it will not work on Athas or in dead magic areas. The body keeps functioning until it starves to death. Now, how many souls does Acererak have? I'm guessing a LOT, most of them good adventurers who tried to kill the demi-lich. Well, anyway all the good souls that Acererak has bottled up inside him will be put into the bodies of the newly souls-sucked-for the-weave creatures. Viola! Instant army!

This attack will be shot at the following powers:

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka
The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian 
Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth 
The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth 
The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance 
Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance 
‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara 
The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth 
The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak 
 The Red Army of Luna 
Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead 
(Played by the DM) The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood 
(Played by the DM) The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union 

2) Creating the Green Goo, a creature that mutates so fast that if you stabbed it with a dagger your dagger would go .1 inches deep before a mutation would occur that would let the Green Goo eat you dagger as fast as you could stab it in. They would be controlled by the mind of the first living being that they ate. After eating something, they could vomit it up again, reconstructing the atoms that it ate. I'll just make sure that the first living thing it eats is a resurrected Thyadon Fasfoni, then let it loose on Athas.


----------



## zouron

*ponders the fact someone tries to suck souls from soulless*


----------



## Black Omega

Oi Forsaken!

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for making the choise and now showing me you need to be obliterated or pacified. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
When faced with what you described as certain destruction from you already, are you amazed?

Of course, later you changed your mind but by then orders were already given.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
First you oppose them and now you kiss their (__-__) 
Your choise, bu if I survive this face the consequences. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
When they said 'surrender or die', we choose to fight.  When they said "We want peace, there can be an alliance between us."  we sure "Sure."  And yes, it is my choice.  Just like choosing to try and end the IR was yours.


----------



## Black Omega

zouron said:
			
		

> **ponders the fact someone tries to suck souls from soulless* *



That's pretty serious sucking.


----------



## Black Omega

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Forsaken One, I empathize with you.  Aside from your sudden threat to destroy all life in the universe (which, frankly, I think was a little silly of Edena to give you)*



Have to agree a little there.  But I'm very used to having players who will push the bounds of powers.  If you give it to them, they will use it.  Ahem, and if I gave my players the Diadem I'd never tell them what would happen if used in Sigil, that's like a dare to some players.  

*



			I'll be joining the Grand Melee Against The Taraakian's, but I'll be using subdual damage monk attacks when possible - No killing the nice Taraakians.  But, I will but using the Starfire Cannon to blow the living hades out of any members of the Alliance of Dread silly enough to get between me and the Taraakians. >

Click to expand...


*This could shape up into a nice furball.  The Alliance of Dread and Melkor and anyone else trying to destrpoy all creation are the main threats.  We're allied with the Taraakian's but I'm staying out of any battles with Ana and the Union if possible.  Quite the fine mess.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

I will evacuate all my remaining powers except the UC of Toril to the Demiplane of Hope.  (Must find a good name for it and the city.)

The UC of Toril will only send people below the age of majority, the very old, and people who are not needed for the war effort.  Everyone who can fight will.  Children will not.

Hazen addresses Lord Melkor:

"Melkor, you are merely the amalgamation of several Torillian deities from cults which individually were in jeopardy of extinction.  You are not the grand messenger of the Void unless you chose to be."

"There are several theories on whether the multiverse will end or how.  You merely chose to prefer the Void as an explanation because it allows you to justify everything.  So far, the current scientific evidence on Toril argues against the heat death of that universe.  There is strong evidence for a cyclical universe.  And some places may fall entirely outside such things as time or space."

"I have, based on my own experiences, evidence for a Supreme power.  Being a good boy was your phrase.  Being a man is to accept that your actions have consequence and accepting responsibility for them.  Being a man means that life is not only about yourself.  No man is entirely self sufficient. Indeed Melkor, you only exist because of your worshippers."

"I am sorry that you are in such pain.  Perhaps the amalgamation process was difficult.  Perhaps you are frustrated to learn that others have their own will.  However, which would you have -- people who follow you willingly or scared slaves."

"I am being charitable to you in my reply.  The worlds need not fall into your lap if the people of those worlds chose.  All I see is someone who is in pain and has decided the pain of others is the best cure for it.  I have never known that to be a long term solution."

"The people of the worlds can chose if they wish to fight and risk joining you in the Domains of Dread.  It is their choice.   I urge them to consider whether this war makes any sense.  Of course, Melkor, it is in your interest to have it continue.  Zouron still blames you for the attacks you made on the Magocracy.  Do not underestimate him."

"The worlds may be destroyed but need not be.  I am truly sorry for your pain, Melkor.  Your healing may be beyond me but not the Eternal."

"Also, Melkor, if a Supreme Being does not exist, explain the sudden formation of the Domain of Hope? It is beyond my power.  Trust me, if I was powerful enough to have done it, I would have done so long ago."

OOC: Good post, Melkor.  Just be glad that Hazen is an Angel.  I have avoided some of the worst and funniest things I could say.

Of course, Lord Ronald might comment that Melkor was being a blow hard and try a bad joke using that phrase.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Fun for the whole family*

A thousand rows of a thousand people, humans, orcs, cydians, elves, kobolds, all of the races of the Union of Worlds had represestatives here or in other cites of casting. Their total number was staggering, but the God Emperor felt a tiny doubt in the back of his head. Would they be enough? Would their dedication be great enough? Would their sacrifice be in vain? Is all of this really necessary, maybe a peaceful solution can still be found? It is a terrible thing to risk so much, though the rewards are tremendous and the alternative impossible.

 "Life is a toss of the die. It crushes worlds and devours the souls of billions. It creates and it destroys. We must take this risk, but the dies we use will be weighted." The childish voice of Naganika's half formed vocal cords sounded wrong speaking such words, but it was the words themselves that sent a chill trough the God Emperor. This was the first time she had actually managed to read his thoughts.

 "You have been a good student, daughter, remarkably so. I sometimes wonder how much you really remember of your lost time."

 "Nothing, father, nothing at all" she spoke petulantly, but there was a definite hint of cunning in her aura, "someting is blocking me. I dont know if it's natural or put there by someone else. I don't think Hazen could have..."

 "Do not underestimate that being. He might seem unremarkable but there is much power in his soul. Don't forget that he is a vessel of one of the Greatest. You have a remarkable history, my child. Daughter of a God, killed by one of the Greatest and brought back by another. You have been touched deeply by vast sources of power and that has affected you to the core of your being. My spells are bringing that power to the surface, strengthening it, fortifying it. In the end not even I know what power you will posess, perhaps little more than what you have now, perhaps enough to replace all of the Greatest as the Queen of the Universe. Regardless you will have my love, small thing as that might seem from the heights of supremacy." the God Emperor laughs.

 "I... I am frightened, father. Everything is happening too fast. I cannot control it. There are pictures flowing trough my mind, twisted so I can only make out fractions, they, they are terrible. Death."

 "That is why I'm doing this to you. To show you all the wonders of life, all the wonders of power. We live in dangerous times and,, time might be running out for us. I can not allow you to die as a blind mortal child, with your life still unlived. Only trough the powers of intellect can a being truly live. Any beast can exist, unthiniking and ruled by instinct, I want more for you." 

 "And so do I. I was always more your child than that of my foolish mother, I remember that much, even from the cradle. She was nothing but a presumteous cow, a poor brittle thing. Half my memories of her are of her crying. Crying!" Nakanika settled down into sulking.

 "She did love you, in her own way. But she never could cope with the responsibilities of a baby. A powerful necromancer and archmage, but she went mad long before she gave birth to you. Well, she was killed soon after anyway."

 "You killed her."

 "She was quite unhinged. She was actually trying to sacrifice you, her familiar and three dead mice to Tharizdun in exchange for immortality by impaling you with sewing needles. Fortunately she killed her familiar first and went into a rather bad state of shock. I found her that way and entrapped her soul in a gem. It should be somewhere in the treasury, if you want to see your dear mother."

 "Oh. No, I think it's best to let the past rest where it is. In a way she got what she wanted. Immortality. Her soul will be forever preserved in that stone."

 "My thought exactly."


"It is time, Naganika, the circles have come together, the receptacles are full. Now the casting will begin. Pay close attention, there is much for you to learn here."

The God Emperor reaches out telepatically to the spellcasters in the circle, taking their power into himself. Then he reaches out to circle after circle until he holds half of the high casters in the Union in his mind. Millions of fine threads of power reaches out from him, to touch millions of souls. For a moment he is overcome with the extacy of millions of people feeling and recognicing his touch, for a moment their thoughts fill his mind "God Emperor!", "God Emperor", "Sacred One!", "I give myself to you!", "Let my life be your sword!", "God Emperor!" and above it all in a uniform chorus, "Sacrify me!, Sacrify me!" He answers them with one thought:

"Marturs! By free choice you agreed to this. By free choice you give your lives so that the Union may survive. My gratitude to you knows no bounds. Your reward will be eternal. Now we begin!" 

Millions of voices cried out in bliss when their lifes were coaxed out of their bodies and into the God Emperor, merging together, warping and strengthening the energies of the casters. To Naganika he seemed to burn like the light of a thousand suns. Energy and life swirled around him, shaped itself after his wishes, pure power, pure life, growing, growing and then being released.

A cold wind blew as the air flowed back into the vacuum that had been created when the spell was released. The relative darkness now when the energies had departed was blinding for mortal eyes, but Naganika saw. She saw the one million bodies peacefully resting on the floor, and she learned.

When she turned to look at her father he was gone. Gone with the armies to strike against the teraakians. Gone to fight, gone to risk his life, for her.


----------



## Serpenteye

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> That's pretty serious sucking. *




Yes, it sucks pretty bad 

Did you ever consider, Kaboom, that what you're doing is quite evil? What would Mystra think, hm?


----------



## Mr. Draco

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Here are the attacks in question:
> 
> 1) A blast of soul-sucking energy that will tare the soul out of someone and use it to fuel the Weave. This attack will be dispersed using the Weave, so it will not work on Athas or in dead magic areas. The body keeps functioning until it starves to death. Now, how many souls does Acererak have? I'm guessing a LOT, most of them good adventurers who tried to kill the demi-lich. Well, anyway all the good souls that Acererak has bottled up inside him will be put into the bodies of the newly souls-sucked-for the-weave creatures. Viola! Instant army!
> 
> This attack will be shot at the following powers:
> 
> Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth
> *




EDENA: Kaboom is added to the target list for the Union's 11th level and conventional assaults so long as we're on his list.

Kaboom, do yourself a favor and cancel the Union as one of your targets, either that, or you stay on our target list.  What's your choice?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas stood with the command group of the Union's armies on the deck of the Humanoid Battleship Dominator.  As one of the fleet heading to meet the Cydian craft, it had already begun its antimatter bombardment.  The deadly streaks of positrons flashing out, crossing the distance to the Cydian craft in an instant, and yet it survived.  

With the bombardment in the background, the Godslayer looked over the regiment in the main hangar bay.  No less than a million elite Cydian warriors were present on the Dominator, with a full half of them in this bay.  They seemed as a single being, as they stood there, connected in thought.

Outside, the antimatter bombardment was growing louder as the Nightfighters arrived.  Their starbreaker cannons sending gravitational waves crashing into the Taraakian ship.  Yet it still withstood the attacks.

(To be continued after the results are known)

-----

It feels good to be back online.  Today I took the 6 hour calculus AP test.  I'm so glad it's over.


----------



## kaboom

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Did you ever consider, Kaboom, that what you're doing is quite evil? What would Mystra think, hm? *




Well, I could just try to kill them, but instead I thought that I'd use the the exces energy to fuel the Weave. It should be noted that I'm only trying to get the 11th level casters of the listed powers.


----------



## Anabstercorian

I have to be honest - I've completely lost track of what the hell is actually happening.  Could you all post something that briefly sums up your public actions - I.E., what I and the others would know?

Here's what you know:

Anabstercorian has allied himself with Forsaken One and the Union of Worlds, although he claims it's been a very casual alliance.  He is engaging the Taraakians, but only tentatively, and he holds a severe grudge against Forsaken One regarding his threats of how to use the Diadem of Dreams.  The Penumbral Hub and it's inhabitants remain crippled.  He intends to absolutely and mercilessly destroy the Alliance of Dread.


----------



## Creamsteak

Well Anab,

I'm still the same as I have been for a long long time now. I am allied with the Alliance of Oerth, and I have a grudge to settle with the Dread Alliance, and Sollir in particular. However, I am not attacking Forsaken one on this day, in hopes that he will take his luck for granted and NOT turn three crystal spheres into so much ice.

If he does... well needless to say that I will want to rip up some psionic Athian Zerg, Marine style.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I have to be honest - I've completely lost track of what the hell is actually happening.  Could you all post something that briefly sums up your public actions - I.E., what I and the others would know?*




Sure.

Here's the common knowledge of the Union of Worlds.

The Union of Worlds is allied with Forsaken One and Anabstercorian.  We tried to talk with the Taraakians to negotiate a peace, but they broke off the talks and launched their offensive, so now we're fighting an all out war against them.  The nations of the Union of Worlds are still working hard on the completion of the Cydian metamorphoses project, and it is getting very well along, with billions of Cydians now in existance.  Rumors can be found about new projects, including a type of spacecraft, which has an structure that actually absorbs light rather than reflecting it, and can travel millions of lightyears in instants.  Also, the Union of Worlds, in an attempt to deliver what extra power it could to its allies, spread the microbes that, while serving as symbiants, allow their host organism to modify gravatic and electromagnet fields in their immediate vicinity (arms reach) with the same approximate effect as someone with a strength of 5 could modify their environment.  At this moment, the Union fleet is beginning to engage the Taraakian crusier, with the antimatter, groundpounder, nuclear, fusion, and other weapons of mass destruction being fired in immense volleys at the leaf-ship.


----------



## kaboom

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Well Anab,
> 
> I'm still the same as I have been for a long long time now. I am allied with the Alliance of Oerth, and I have a grudge to settle with the Dread Alliance, and Sollir in particular. However, I am not attacking Forsaken one on this day, in hopes that he will take his luck for granted and NOT turn three crystal spheres into so much ice.
> 
> If he does... well needless to say that I will want to rip up some psionic Athian Zerg, Marine style. *




On the contrary, If one of my plans work there wont be a Zerg anymore. Just a lot of Green Goo


----------



## Creamsteak

*Mana Fortress notes*

*Here are the newest additions to the fortress plans. I am curious if the Fortress (when complete) could take on a Tarakian Cruiser, Battleship, or Titan. These are just two more of the guardians. If you look closely, my sword will be donated (and improved) and will be gaurded by the Light Magic guardian.*



Shade, Shadow Elemental Black Pudding
Colossal Magical Beast
Domains: Shadow
Hit Dice: 64d10 + 1423 (1743 hp)
Initiative: +5 (+5 dex)
Speed: 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
AC: 16 (-8 size, +9 natural, +5 dex
Attacks: Slam +80 melee or Aura Gove +85 Melee
Damage: Slam 4d8 + 33 or Aura Glove 1d20 + 22
Special Attacks: Improved grab, acid, constrict 4d8 + and 4d8 acid.
Special Qualities: Blindsight, split, ooze, cold resistance 20, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Shadow Blend, Damage reduction 5/+1, Evasion, Mirror Image 1/day, Plane shift (plane of shadow) 1/day, Regeneration 2, +2 Luck bonus on saving throws, cause fear 1/day.
Saves: Fort +58, Ref +41Will +24
Abilities: Str 55, Dex 21, Con 55, Int 20, Wis 21, Cha 21
Skills: Move Silently +70, +64 Bluff
Feats: Expertise, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Toughness x5.
Aura Glove (Minor Artifact)
Primary Abilities
X3 damage against insects
Casts Sleep on Strike (DC 20)
Intelligence/Wisdom gain a +10 Magical bonus
X2 damage against Oozes
Casts Poison on Strike (DC 24)
X3 damage against Dragons
Monk’s Gloves of Dexterity: These Gloves give the wearer a +5 enhancement bonus to unarmed strikes, and give a +10 Magic bonus to the wearer’s dexterity. These gloves grant free use of Deflect Arrow to the user.

Lumina, Great wyrm axiomatic half-celestial gold dragon
Colossal Outsider (Fire, Good, Lawful); 
Hit Dice: 64d12+1490 (1906 hp)
Initiative: +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative
Speed: 60 ft, fly 250 ft (clumsy), swim 60 ft
AC: 44 (+1 Dex, -8 size, +41 natural)
Attacks: Bite +86 melee 2 claws +81 melee, 2 wings +81 melee, tail slap +81 melee
Damage: Bite 4d8 + 30, claws 4d6 + 15, wings 2d8 + 15, tail slap 4d6 + 45
Special Attacks: breath weapon, frightful presence, spell-like abilities, luck bonus, detect gems, smites chaos, half-celestial spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: +4 save vs. poison, water breathing, linked minds, immunities, sonic resistance 20, DR 20/+3, blindsight, keen senses; SR 33
Saves: Fort +57, Ref +35, Will +47
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 12, Con 57, Int 34, Wis 37, Cha 36.
Skills: Bluff +77, Concentration +87, Diplomacy +77, Escape Artist +65, Jump +94, Knowledge (arcana, architecture, geography, history, nature, nobility, planes, religion, plus any 3) +76, Listen +79, Scry +76, Search +76, Sense Motive +77, Spellcraft +76, Spot +79
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Alertness, Wingover, Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Sunder, Toughness x6.
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of fire, 70 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 24d10, Reflex half DC 65. This dragon can use a cone of weakening gas instead; forcing subjects who fail a Fortitude saving throw to take 12 points of temporary Strength damage.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 360 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 64 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 55) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day - polymorph self and bless; 1/day - geas/quest, sunburst, foresight.
SA–Luck Bonus (Sp): Once per day the dragon can touch one gem (usually embedded in the dragon's hide) and enchant it to bring good luck. As long as the dragon carries the gem, it and every good creature in a 120-foot radius receives a +1 luck bonus as per stone of good luck. If the dragon gives the gem to another creature, only the bearer gets the bonus. The enchantment lasts 1d3+36 hours but ends if the gem is destroyed. 
SA–Detect Gems (Sp): 3/day, the dragon can use this ability. Similar to detect magic, this spell finds only gems. Studying for one round reveals presence or absence of gems, 2 rounds reveal exact number of gems, and 3 rounds reveals exact location, type, and value. 
SA–Smite Chaos (Su): 1/day, deal additional +20 damage against a chaotic foe.
SA–Half-Celestial Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day-protection from evil, holy aura; 1/day-bless, aid, detect evil, cure serious wounds, neutralize poison, holy smite, remove disease, dispel evil, holy word, hallow, symbol, summon monster IX (celestials only), resurrection.
SQ–Linked Minds (Ex): Axiomatic creatures of a particular type within 300 feet of each other are in constant communication. If one is aware of a particular danger, they all are. If one in the group is not flat-footed, none of them are. No axiomatic creature in the group is considered flanked unless they all are.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to acid, cold, disease, electricity, sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Water Breathing (Ex): This dragon can breathe underwater indefinitely and can freely use its breath weapons, spells, and other abilities while submerged.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 360 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (range 1200 feet).
Spells Known (cast 6/10/9/9/9/9/8/8/8/6; as a level 19 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–endure elements, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, shield; 2–bull's strength, cat's grace, blur, endurance, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, protection from elements, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility, detect scrying; 5–cloudkill, righteous might, dominate person, teleport; 6–heal, greater dispelling, harm; 7–spell turning, destruction, greater scrying; 8–mass charm, maze, protection from spells; 9–miracle, foresight.
Dragon Buster (Major Artifact)
Ability Scores: Int 24, Wis 22, Cha 16, Ego 50
Allignment: Lawful Good
Communication: Speech and Telepathy
Languages Spoken: Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Common, Celestial, Draconic, Ignan, Infernal.
Primary Abilities
Grants wielder Evasion as a 3rd level rouge
X2 damage against Oozes
X2 damage against insects
Acts as a Dancing Vorpal weapon
+2 Magical bonus to strength
X3 Damage against Dragons
Detect evil at will
Find traps at will
Detect magic at will
Wielder can see invisible at will
Locate object in 120-ft. radius
Wielder does not need to sleep
Wielder does not need to breathe
Extraordinary Abilities
True seeing at will
Pass wall at will
Haste at will
Improved invisibility at will
Teleport, 600 lb. maximum [1/day]
Purpose
Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil
Defeat/Slay Evil Dragons
Defend the High Elves
Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian
Defend the Mana Fortress or Destroy the Mana Fortress
Special Purpose Powers
Disintegrate (DC 26)
True Resurrection on the wielder, one time only
+2 luck bonus to all saving throws
+2 deflection AC bonus
Spell resistance 35
Power resistance 35
Holy Avenger: In the hands of any character other than a paladin, this sword performs only as a +5 longsword. In the hands of a paladin, this Greater Holy (+20d6 points of holy damage against evil creatures) becomes a +10 long sword, creates a spell resistance of 35 in a 25-foot radius, and casts dispel magic (usable once every round as a standard action) in a 25-foot radius at the class level of the paladin. (Only the area dispel is possible, not the targeted dispel or counter spell versions of dispel magic.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, nice, very nice, and very creative!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Anabstecorian:

I have to be honest - I've completely lost track of what the hell is actually happening. Could you all post something that briefly sums up your public actions - I.E., what I and the others would know?



Well, fifth touch has occured, thanks to my actions!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(I can't stay long, thunderstorm), but, the 3 members of the Legion of Dread that I control are defending who they were last turn (unless the rest of my faction complains) and we will be using our 1 hour actions to focus a very highly concentrated blast of red pudding on all of Kaboom's lands...the rest of the Legion of Dread shouldn't complain since he's targeting us.

Edit-Melkor...thanks to your actions?  *Whacks Melkor with a 2-ton whale*


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Okay Hellmaster-our actions.


----------



## Black Omega

To sum up
------------
Let's see.  Siobhan and Kalanyr's factions have joined to form the Twilight Coalition.  We consider the Dread Alliance and Melkor our main enemies. The Seelie's next attack will be heading toward someone in the Dread Alliance or Melkor,we'll work that out after seeing the results of this round of action.  Since TFO has stood down from his threat to make everything go poof and Kal wants peace with TFO, we'll stand down as well.  Our only enemies are those who want to destroy everything.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:

Let's see. Siobhan and Kalanyr's factions have joined to form the Twilight Coalition. We consider the Dread Alliance and Melkor our main enemies. The Seelie's next attack will be heading toward someone in the Dread Alliance or Melkor,we'll work that out after seeing the results of this round of action. Since TFO has stood down from his threat to make everything go poof and Kal wants peace with TFO, we'll stand down as well. Our only enemies are those who want to destroy everything.




Well, I would advise you to strike me down as soon as possible, next round might be too late.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Mana Fortress Notes*

*Ok, I think that this wraps up the 1.0 version of my fortress notes. Sorry to keep putting lengthy posts up, but I feel that it is still part of the IR, even if it just planning notes. Here are the last two guardians. The whole document (formated for easier reading) is ten pages, and can be downloaded from the link below.*

Luna, Celestial Brown Bear
Colossal Magical Beast
Domains: Lunar
Hit Dice: 64d10 + 1310 (1630 hp)
Initiative: +15 (+15 dex)
Speed: 40 ft.
AC: 34 (-8 size, +17 natural, +15 dex)
Attacks: 2 Claws +93 melee (improved critical), bite +93 melee or Ninja’s Trump + 79 ranged
Damage: Claws 2d8 +30, bite 4d8 +15
Special Attacks: Improved Grab, Smite Evil.
Special Qualities: Scent, Dark-vision (60 ft.), Acid/Cold/Electricity resistance 20, Damage reduction 10/+3, Spell resistance 25
Saves: Fort +56, Ref +44 Will +27
Abilities: Str 71, Dex 31, Con 51, Int 23, Wis 32, Cha 26
Skills: +23 Listen, +28 Spot, +34 Swim
Feats: Alertness, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical (claw), Combat Reflexes, Toughness x10.
Ninja’s Trump (Minor Artifact)
Primary Abilities
X2 Damage against Oozes/Dragons
Struck Targets must make a Fortitude Saving throw (DC 33) or be slowed as per the spell
X2 Damage against Vermin
Strikes as a Dancing Keen weapon
Shuriken of Venom: This Black +5 Throwing and Returning Shuriken has a serrated edge. It allows the wielder to inflict a poison spell (DC 44) upon a creature struck by the blade once per day. The wielder can decide to use the power after he has struck. Doing so is a free action, but the poison spell must be inflicted on the same round the shuriken hits.  

Dryad, Wood Elemental Treant
Colossal Elemental (wood)
Domains: Plant
Hit Dice: 64d8 + 1234 (1490 hp)
Initiative: +9 (+9 dex)
Speed: 15 ft.
AC: 35 (-8 size, +9 dex, +24 natural)
Attacks: 2 Slams +75 melee or Garuda Buster +62/+57/+52/+47/+42/+37/+32/+27/+22/+17 ranged
Damage: Slam 4d8 + 27, or Garuda Buster 1d8 + 5  + (10d6)
Special Attacks: Animate trees, trample, double damage against objects, Spikes, 
Special Qualities: Plant, fire vulnerability, half damage from piercing, Elemental, Dark-vision (60 ft.), Damage reduction 10/+1, Wood-sense
Saves: Fort +53, Ref +25, Will +30
Abilities: Str 65, Dex 28, Con 49, Int 32, Wis 35, Cha 32
Skills: Hide +21, Intimidate +24, Knowledge (nature) +24, Listen +15, Sense Motive +15, Spot +15, Wilderness Lore +15
Feats: Iron Will, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Shot on the Run, Toughness x6.
Garuda Buster (Major Artifact)
Ability Scores: Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 20, Ego 15
Allignment: Lawful Good
Communication: Speech
Languages Spoken: Common, Draconic, Elven, Formian, and Ignan.
Primary Abilities
Detect evil at will
Find traps at will
Detect magic at will
Wielder can see invisible at will
Locate object in 120-ft. radius
X2 Damage against Animals/Beasts
Casts Confusion on Strike (DC 30)
Holy (10d6 damage against evil creatures)
Intelligence/Wisdom gain a +10 Magical bonus
Strikes as a Keen weapon
Extraordinary Abilities
Wielder gains free use of Imbue Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Seeker Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Phase Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Hail of Arrows
Wielder gains free use of Arrow of Death
Oathbow: Of elven make, this white +5 Longbow whispers “Swift defeat to my enemies” in Elven when nocked and pulled. If the firer swears aloud to slay her target, the bow’s whisper becomes the low shout “Swift death to those who have wronged me.” Against such a sworn enemy, the bow has a +10 Enhancement bonus, and the arrows launched from it deal double normal damage (and x4 on a critical instead of the normal x3). However, if the firer does not deal the killing blow on the sworn enemy within 24 hours, the bow falls inert for one week, during which it possesses no magical abilities or bonuses at all. Further, the character is demoralized and suffers a –10 to morale penalty to attack rolls, saving throws and skill checks during that week.


----------



## Mr. Draco

O_O

That must have taken a while to type up.  Congrats on the achievement!


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well, I would advise you to strike me down as soon as possible, next round might be too late. *



Could very well be.  There's a good chance that's what will happen.  Or not.  I hate to just tell people where the hammer is falling.  You and the Dread Alliance will find out soon enough as it is.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Song of Life*

OOC:  I am on good terms with the Taraakians.  I am not attacking the Forsaken One.  

This will likely be the last time Hazen tries to call for a compromise.  I suggest that everyone take Melkor's suggestion to attack him seriously. 
____________________________________________________

Hazen stands in a plaza in a city matching the one in the vision of the Angels.  Tall buildings of many forms and shapes stand near by.  The sun is shining.

He breathes deeply, his face loving and concerned.   He prays that the Angels will help this message reach the people who need it and serve as guides who accept it in their hearts. He prays to Rao and the Eternal that his words may help others find a way to avoid the Sixth Touch or to at least find a refuge from the storm that threatens to devour worlds.

“We stand at the edge of the Domains of Dread.  The destruction of three worlds in the Athas star system and its sun as well as the continued fighting is feeding the Dark Powers.   Many people are afraid.  They fear not just their own deaths but the deaths of their families, their cultures, and their worlds.  Extinction is the threat I see for many.”

“Many brave people have warned of where things are headed.   The UC of Toril issued its warnings.  As did the Oerth Alliance and the Angels in showing visions of the future to us: one sublime and the other hellish.   We were all shown the City of Peace – which has been reproduced here – and the Domain of Dread.”

“You were shown a vision by beings of tremendous love and  wisdom who serve a power of infinite love.   Yet the vision seems not to have been taken to heart.  The Angels mourn that this has occurred, and I will mourn with them if you fall into the Domain of Dread.  You are precious and loved more than any words of mine can say.”


“I ask people to consider what they have seen and ask what vision will they chose.  Perhaps some compromise is possible between the warring factions.  Perhaps the only thing everyone agrees on is the preservation of their power and the continuation of their own agenda.   In the process, the question may be: What future are we building?”

“I believe force should be the last resort of the rational mind.  Violence is easy; trying to solve problems and finding common ground is more challenging.  Resolution of conflicts is more challenging, and I believe a better test of intelligence.”

“It seems the only common ground that has been reached is the decision to disagree.  Some seem to value freedom, others life, others power, and some destruction.  You have the right to chose your own values.  However, others can legitimately question your values as well as your actions.”

In this conflict it seems that many people have different opinions of the value of life, love, and free will.  I view all three as critically important.  Different factions have different values and priorities.”

“The Taraakians believe that they must avenge the attacks on their allies and that they and the lives of many worlds are threatened.   I know many have diverse opinions about them.   I believe this statement is accurate in describing the Taraakians:  “To defend - this is the Pact.but when life loses its value,and is taken for nought, then the Pact is ... to avenge!!”

“If they win, the vanquished shall be members of their empire and allowed to live with limits on their freedom.”

“The Alliance of Dread seems to value slavery and death for all not allied to it.   I believe that life is precious and must be protected.  They view otherwise, emphasizing freedom and power for themselves and denying it to others.   They are in favor of  worlds being dragged to the Domains of Dread for enslavement and death.”

“Indeed, in this conflict we see some who seek life and freedom for their people temporarily siding with those who want the deaths and enslavement of their temporary allies.  Politics and war indeed make for strange bedfellows.”

“Each of you is valuable, a unique being in Creation.  There are many like you but that does not diminish your value.  There are powers that love you.  The Angels of the Seventh Heaven lover you, many gods love you, and the Eternal loves you always. You are the children of the multiverse, capable of passion, reason, and courage.  Each of you have been given remarkable gifts, the greatest of these are life, the ability to love, and fee will.”


“I offer this place as a refuge for those in need.  I will not allow those who plan to sabotage this place or commit violence here.  However, I will allow those who wish to live in peace with others to do so.  There are many who have no true desire to fight to the death for a cause they never voted to join.  There are many who wonder what is the point of fighting if everyone will die in all sides of a conflict.”

“All who will live in peace with each other and need shelter from the storms of their worlds or their hearts are welcome." 

"Let this place be a refuge like unto Hope Isle, both a beacon and a haven for those who seek one. All I ask is that those who come here pledge not to harm another. Let this place not be marred by violence or hate."


“BILLIONS have died who could have lived.  So much has been lost. Behold and listen!”

A wondrous melody begins playing from nowhere, with the sounds of strange voices and instruments.  It is sad and sweet, and profound.  Often defiant.  Those with hearing greater than those of a human being hear additional notes that are part of the song.  It is a soul stirring song, provoking great emotions and showing the work of a mind of great depth and skill.  Many images appear with the music.

“Olvirianna Kelsanna, an elven woman of Celene who died defending her home.”

“Kerrecurr the Formian Soldier, who was slain by the Red Armada.”

“Gorin Hax, a bold soldier of the Union of Worlds, who died fighting the Red Armada.”

“Skannar Hendricks of the League of Warlords, an old trooper who died fighting the Union.”

“Thomas  O’Kane of Ravensbluff, dead in the attacks on Toril.”

“Revoth, a captain of the Church of Shade, dead in the Battle of the Line at the Blood Wastes.”

“Turrirhop Windhand, a kender of Krynn who died while eating his dinner.”

Suddenly the music stops.

“The song that you heard is called The Song of Life.  Its composer was trying to complete it when the sun which Athas once orbited exploded and incinerated his world.”

“Each of these people and many others had something noteworthy about them all were unique.   Some were cunning, others brave, others quick of wit, and others passionate.  They are all dead now.  In some cases they are mourned by those who knew them.  For some, no one who knew them is left to mourn them.”

“These unique lives all had value and meaning.  Your lives have value and meaning.”

“If you wish for your leaders to pursue something besides war, tell them.  For whether a government sees itself as serving the governed or the governed serving it, a nation needs its people.  You have the right to your own opinion and your own destiny.  Even the most rigid regimes allow some choices.”


“If you chose to come here and abide by the restrictions I have set, you are welcome here.  You are loved and valued for your self.    You are truly unique and have depths of being which you do not yet realize.  All of us do.”

“I have offered many possible compromise to resolve the current war.  If everyone wishes to continue, they may soon find themselves in the Domain of Dread.   I believe Lord Melkor has already stated how he will treat people in his domain.”

“Diplomacy is about give and take, about compromises.   If anyone can suggest a reasonable compromise it would be appreciated.”

“Of course someone could act to make it impossible to continue this war without destroying everyone.  Some have suggested negating the power of imprisonment magics and negating the most powerful magics.  This would require a sacrifice of power, and could mean that who ever does so might be open to more conventional attacks from enemies.  Or at least giving up of several plans and perhaps having a harder time of defeating foes.   I see few people ready to give up power.   The benefit would be an end to the war and the likely gratitude of people not wishing to be destroyed.”

“This possibility has been raised but not acted upon.  It is not in my power to do so.”

“I have done what I can.  For those who seek a refuge and will abide by my terms, I welcome you regardless of who you are and where you come from.  For even if a remnant of the peoples of our worlds survive free in this place if all else is destroyed I will have accomplished some good.  Even if the worlds of Oerth, Athas, Krynn, Toril, and Mystara are destroyed, their cultures shall be remembered and cherished here.  There is still time to prevent the Sixth Touch.   I urge those who can to do so.”

“A refuge has been prepared for you.  I have asked the Angels to help guide all who seek it in truth who will not come here to harm another.  I offer this place to you, my beloved brothers and sisters of many worlds, freely and out of love and respect for you.  I will share its wonders, its  bounty and its safety with you, beloved peoples of the worlds.”

“Remember peoples of the world, you are precious and you are loved.  Each of you is unique, a voice in a wonderful chorus such as that in the Song of Life.  May your voices sing with the chorus for many years to come.  May the Eternal and all the powers of good, light, life, reason, and justice bless you and comfort you in this dark time.”


----------



## kaboom

Edena, I am moving all of my people to Hazen's refuge.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

If I can still get a 4 Attack out of it: I am attacking Melkors Ravenloft Faction with both of my Powers. Thats an 8 on Melkor instead of the 12 I had aimed at Sollir.


----------



## Uvenelei

My Stance:

I've allied with the Taraakians, and I'm aiding them in their attack on the Hive. He has declared he no longer wants to destroy another 3 worlds (even if I had known any of that IC in the first place), but the fact that he's already done it to Athas Space, killing millions in the process, is good enough for me.
I've moved my entire civilian population into the Demiplane of Hope (with permission, of course), while everyone else is attacking along with the Taraakians.

A small question, since I may not be alive long enough to ask it if I don't do it now: How big are Crystal Spheres? Solar System sized? Galaxy? Whole universes? I was never into Planescape or Spelljammer, so I've never dealt with DnD's conception of the multiverse beyond the basic inner and outer planes.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, can 11th level magic threaten my forces in Ravenloft?


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak, kaboom, and Uvenelei:

Your civilians are welcome subject to my restrictions outlined in my  posts.

As the Domain of Hope is a relization of dreams, here are some of the things that may have occurred there and be found there. (Based on something I sent to Edena.)


Energizing my people and creatures:  I will try to use magic and science to improve the growth rate and hardiness of my people and creatures.  Previously, I had temples providing free healing for the poor.  Now all expecting mothers will receive the best neo-natal care regardless of income or species of origin.  The idea is to make people and my monsters healthier and stronger.  Also, for some creatures, increase the growth rate.

The Flight of the Flumphs:  I will have flumphs, from the old Fiend Folio, grown to colossal size.  They will be given greater intelligence.  They can carry troops to battle and have the ability to carry vast quantities of liquids – especially Oerthblood.  They can deposit the liquids in mass quantities or as a rain.  A rain of Oerthblood.    They can also shoot paralysis rays, lighting bolts, and cure critical wound rays.  Large numbers of troops can ride these creatures into battle as troop transports. 

They also will carry a modified aerial form of remora, the small creatures that help clean shark gills.  These creatures can feed off radiation in addition to normal plant life.  They can consume toxic substances and digest them into their base elements.  They will help clean the flumphs and clean the environment.  They can can fire heat rays and cure moderate wound rays.

The Great Trees:   Treants, the size of redwoods, with magical powers.  They have constrictor vines which are part of their bodies to crush and hold opponents.  Their fruit is equal to a goodberry. They can also animate plants and rocks and cast plant and animal growth spells at will at their Hit Dice or level values. They can cast healing spells as a ranged attack.  Most are druids of good alignment.

The Burrowers:  Modified bullettes with the earth elemental template, these creatures are infused with Oerthblood in their veins.  They can hunt and destroy veins of Red Goo and can attack Red Armada troops normally.  (Their touch acts as healing.)  They can fire healing rays and lightning bolts, with the power based on their size. These creatures have human intelligence, and do not have any problem with bright light.  Sizes range from Tiny to Colossal.

Mistlings:  These creatures appear like slightly translucent clouds.  They can charm person or monster, heal, electrocute opponents, or stun them.  They can exist in the upper atmosphere and can  feed off of radiation.  Their metabolic processes are like the modified remora, and they can help in cleaning the environment.  They are exceptionally fast creatures, with high dexterity, high intelligence, and the Improved Initiative feat.

My monsters are given the half-celestial template.  The number of people in my territories with the half celestial template is rising.  My dragons are given the half celestial template as well.   If possible, I work with them to give them a spell that will allow their breath weapons to become healing weapons.

The Kevellond League also develop healing weapons, such as wands and guns that fire healing rays.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William 

From Melkor to Hazen:

-Fool! Can`t you see that your pathetic speeches have no effect? You can`t stop the bloodshed Angel, and Demiplane of Hope will share the fate of Hope Isle on Toril- there is no place for Hope in front of Oblivion( by the way you haven`t replied to my post on page 2, I assume that Hazen is ignoring Melkor and his words?)!


----------



## William Ronald

OOC:  Melkor, you need to check for my posts.  my response is on page 3, right by Serpenteye's fun for the family post. I answered some time ago. Nice to see your spelling has improved.

"Melkor, Hope survives.   This plane will survive even the destruction of worlds.  As for Oblivion, I think the only reason you praise it so highly is that it is your excuse for everything.  After all, if it is going to end, I can do what I want.  I have found evidence that you are wrong. Of course, if I am right, you may pray for oblivion.  Most of the Shade have deserted you,  your power  is weakening.  Also, many believe your time has come to an end."

"One of my speeches changed the minds of the Taraakians.  What have your speeches accomplished, save to draw attention to yourself? A prayer of mine was answered in a way I did not expect.  Explain how it came into existence?"

"All I see is a soul in pain who seeks to use the pain of others to ease his pain.  I pity you, for you are missing out on much of the beauty and diversity of creation.  Your healing is beyond me, but not the Eternal.  I suggest your seek healing and repentance."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Oh indeed William, I have overlooked your post, sorry. Well, there are certainly some overpowers of good, but so are of evil, your Demiplane of Hope is nothing more than opposite of Demiplane of Dread.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hi folks,

Before I go on reading more stuff or anything else, I will post here when en-boards are still 'alive'.

Yesterday I had surprise table-tob rpg-session, and I wanted to say I'll be away for night. But was I able to access. Oh, no, no for hours. And when session was over I tried again, but that was at the time en-boards are typically busy.

So, in case enyone missed me. Hehee.


----------



## Black Omega

Well, I was going to simply cancel my attack for this turn.

But since Melkor, Lord of 'ALL' has been asking so nicely, I'll shift it to him.  The Seelie do aim to please.

Edena, if I can shift my attack to Melkor, I am doing so.  If it's to late to declare a shift, I'll just cancel and gear up for next round.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Attacks and Defenses for Day 6 - The Great Battle*

Note - this covers only 11th level Dueling

  There are so many declarations of 11th level Assaults and Conventional Assaults that I am still attempting - perhaps in vain - to figure them all out.

  The taraakians are sending TWO MORE ships to aid the first one.  
  Thus, they are attacking Forsaken One with the combined strength of 3 12th level Powers.

  However, the Sleen (death machines) sent much more help than anyone could have expected - dozens of titanic warships of every size and shape, to Forsaken One.

  As for the taraakians, something should be understood here.
  The taraakians come from another dimension.
  In their galaxy of a hundred billion stars, their Star Empire controls several million of them.
  A large empire, but small compared to the galaxy.
  They have many great fleets to defend their Empire, and ALL of them are currently engaged in battle, as they are under attack by the Spleen and from several other galactic nations.

  The fleet they sent to the Spheres is a very small fleet, for the taraakians are more interested in exploration and trade here than anything else, and the fleet was intended only for defense.
  It has a Command Frigate (size 3, which the second to smallest size of ship they build), three Destroyers (size 3), three Frigates (size 4), three Scouts (size 4), and a number of Freighters (size 3 and 4.)

  All three of their Destroyers are now hovering over Athas.
  The taraakians are throwing everything they can throw at Forsaken One.
  The Command Frigate is fighting the Red Poison assault against those Spheres Sollir hit, and the three Frigates and three Scout Ships are likewise fighting the Red Poison assault against the hundreds of Crystal Spheres.

  The taraakians, in other words, have 4 more ships they could conceivably throw against the Hive Cluster, but they are all engaged in battle and unable to help.
  The taraakians are unable to summon any further help from their Star Empire, which needs every ship it has against it's many foes.

  If the taraakians lose their three Destroyers, the backbone of their war machine in the Spheres, they are effectively crushed as a military Power here.
  They most certainly will try to send another ship, probably their Command Frigate, but it alone cannot overcome Forsaken One, if their three Destroyers combined could not.

  Incidentally, the main Taraakian Fleets consist of (to use Star Fleet Battles linguistics):

  1 x SBS - 1 Super Battleship
  3 x BS - 3 Battleships
  3 x CC - 3 Command Cruisers
  9 x CA - 9 Heavy Cruisers
  9 x CL - 9 War Cruisers (modified Light Cruisers)
  9 x DD - 9 Destroyers.
  9 x FF - 9 Frigates.
  9 x SC - 9 Scout Ships.
  1 x M - 1 Monitor (a massive weapons platform.)
  3 x CL - 3 Carriers.
  Several thousand Ftr - Fighters

  The Taraakians have at least 5 of these fleets.

  Thus, an assault against the Taraakian Star Empire is beyond the scope of the IR.
  The IR Spheres simply lack the strength (at least currently) to launch an effective attack against this kind of firepower.

  However, the taraakians CANNOT send any more ships to the Spheres from their Star Empire.

  Here, they are limited to:

  1 x CF - Command Frigate
  3 x DD - 3 Destroyers
  3 x FF - 3 Frigates
  3 x SC - 3 Scouts

  And if the 3 Destroyers they have sent against Forsaken One are destroyed, they are crippled.
  Considering what Serpenteye is doing (everyone will know soon enough), the taraakians will probably have to fall back to a defensive posture only, and hope they can hold.

  Of course, if the taraakians WIN, they will mete out retribution against those who have committed what they see as deeds of atrocity, and those who decided to make war with them.

  - - -

  POWERS NEITHER ATTACKING NOR UNDER ATTACK

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  - Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact		DEFENSE 14
  - (Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact	DEFENSE 10

  - GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 14
  - The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 8

  - Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 75% intact (Main Infrastructure 10% intact)		DEFENSE 12
  - Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
  - (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril		DEFENSE 8
  - (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth		DEFENSE 8

  - Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact		DEFENSE 10
  - The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact	DEFENSE 8

  DISARMED POWERS

  - (Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 33% intact	DEFENSE 4

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  - Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 50% intact	DEFENSE 4
  - Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact	DEFENSE 4
  - Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact	DEFENSE 4
  - (Played by the DM)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact	DEFENSE 4

  POWERS STILL STUCK IN RAVENLOFT

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  (Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara  - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  POWERS ATTACKING OR UNDER ATTACK

  11TH LEVEL DUELING

  UNDER ATTACK
  - The Taraakian Fleet (the destroyers Naikkios, Threikios, and Aibrukios)		DEFENSE 40 x 3 = 120
  ATTACKERS
  - Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact (4)
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4)
  - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact (4 x 2 = 8) (Imprisonment and conversion to Cydians declared)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (as above)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact (4) (as above)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (as above)
  - Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact (4 - 1 = 3)
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  -  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (4)
  - (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead - 100% intact (4) (11th Level Death and Soul Destruction declared)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood (4) (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union (4) (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared)
  - (Played by the DM) The Sleen Armada (20 x 4 = 80) (11th Level Death and Soul Destruction declared)
  DEFENDERS
  - Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact (4)
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 100% intact (4)
  - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 141, TOTAL DEFENSE 144, FINAL NUMBER IS - 3

  UNDER ATTACK
  - Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact		DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
  - The Taraakian Fleet (the destroyers Naikkios, Threikios, and Aibrukios) - 100% intact (40 x 3 = 120)
  - Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact (4)
   - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  DEFENDED BY
  - Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact (4)
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4)
  - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (8)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  -  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (4)
  - (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact (4)
  - Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact (4 minus 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light (4)
  - (Played by the DM) Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union (4) 
  - (Played by the DM) The Sleen Armada (20 x 4 = 80)
  TOTAL ATTACK 132, TOTAL DEFENSE 150, FINAL NUMBER IS - 18

  UNDER ATTACK
  - Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	DEFENSE 11
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Red Army of Ravenloft - 100% intact (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 8, TOTAL DEFENSE 11, FINAL NUMBER IS - 3

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact	DEFENSE 8
  ATTACKERS
  - Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 22, TOTAL DEFENSE 8, FINAL NUMBER 14

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact		DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League (6) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 14, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER 14

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (7)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (6)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood (6)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 23, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER 23

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact		DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  TOTAL ATTACK 2, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER IS 2

    UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact	DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy (6) (transformation into high elves declared)
  - (Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy (6) (transformation into high elves declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER IS 12

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES

UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKER
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance (6)
  TOTAL ATTACK 6, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 2


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Numerical Results of the Great Battle*

POWERS ATTACKING OR UNDER ATTACK

  11TH LEVEL DUELING

  UNDER ATTACK
  - The Taraakian Fleet (the battleships Naikkios, Threikios, and Aibrukios)		DEFENSE 40 x 3 = 120
  ATTACKERS
  - Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact (4)
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4)
  - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact (4 x 2 = 8) (Imprisonment and conversion to Cydians declared)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (as above)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact (4) (as above)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4) (as above)
  - Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact (4 - 1 = 3)
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  -  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (4)
  - (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead - 100% intact (4) (11th Level Death and Soul Destruction declared)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood (4) (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union (4) (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared)
  - (Played by the DM) The Sleen Armada (20 x 4 = 80) (11th Level Death and Soul Destruction declared)
  DEFENDERS
  - Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact (4)
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 100% intact (4)
  - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 141, TOTAL DEFENSE 144, FINAL NUMBER IS - 3

  39 ROLLED
  RESULT:  3% DESTRUCTION
  ALL 3 TARAAKIAN DESTROYERS WITHSTAND THE ASSAULT.

  - - -

  UNDER ATTACK
  - Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact		DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
  - The Taraakian Fleet (the battleships Naikkios, Threikios, and Aibrukios) - 100% intact (40 x 3 = 120)
  - Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact (4)
   - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  DEFENDED BY
  - Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact (4)
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact (4)
  - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (8)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  -  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (4)
  - (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact (4)
  - Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact (4 minus 2 = 2)
  - (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light (4)
  - (Played by the DM) Ravenloft Domain Lord Zouron and his Undead - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union (4) 
  - (Played by the DM) The Sleen Armada (20 x 4 = 80)
  TOTAL ATTACK 132, TOTAL DEFENSE 150, FINAL NUMBER IS - 18

  29 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT
  THE TARAAKIAN EFFORT TO SEIZE THE DIADEM OF DREAMS TOTALLY FAILS
  FORSAKEN ONE'S POWER SUFFERS NO DAMAGE

  - - -

  UNDER ATTACK
  - Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	DEFENSE 11
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Red Army of Ravenloft - 100% intact (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 8, TOTAL DEFENSE 11, FINAL NUMBER IS - 3

  08 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION OF THE 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE OF BLACK OMEGA'S POWER - 50% REMAINS INTACT

  - - -

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact	DEFENSE 8
  ATTACKERS
  - Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie (6) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 22, TOTAL DEFENSE 8, FINAL NUMBER 14

  63 ROLLED:
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION OF THE 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE OF THE CORRUPTED UC ALLIES OF THE SHADE - 50% REMAINS INTACT

  - - -

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact		DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact (4)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League (6) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 14, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 10

  07 ROLLED
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION OF 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE.  THE CORRUPTED BLACK BROTHERHOOD ALLIES OF THE UNSEELIE ARE DISARMED.

  - - -

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (7)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (6)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood (6)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 23, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER 23

  66 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION OF THE 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE OF THE CORRUPTED BB ALLIES OF THE OLD ACERERAK - 50% REMAINS

  - - -

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact		DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact (4 - 2 = 2)
  TOTAL ATTACK 2, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER IS 2

  59 ROLLED
  RESULT:  6% OF THE 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE DESTROYED.

  - - -

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact	DEFENSE 0
  ATTACKERS
  - Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy (6) (transformation into high elves declared)
  - (Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy (6) (transformation into high elves declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 0, FINAL NUMBER IS 12

  41 ROLLED
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION OF THE 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE.  THE CORRUPTED KEVELLONDER ALLIES OF THE BLACK BROTHERHOOD ARE DISARMED.

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES

UNDER COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKER
Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance (6)
  TOTAL ATTACK 6, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 2

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT:  THE CHURCH OF SHADE AND SHADOW EMPIRE ARE ELIMINATED (IMPRISONED, I BELIEVE.)  
  MELKOR IS CAPTURED.  ZELDA DETERMINES HIS FATE, AND THERE IS NO APPEAL.

  OF COURSE, MELKOR'S ALLIED POWERS ARE STILL OUT THERE.

  Resolution of 11th Level Assaults and Conventional Assaults to follow


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena, as you are online now, I hope you received my mail. It is quite important and really need to know if you did receive it. 

That's actually all I need to know at the moment ^_^

Zelda: nice attack on Melkor!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh, I have Melkor. 


I send this messege:

"My dearest friends of Twilight Coalition, as my blessing for your wedding, I deliver enemy of your love to you along with his other possessions."

((Power over Melkor's fate given to Black Omega and Kalanyr))

Hopefully you enjoy this small gift,

Ergoth-Nog"

"Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Great Battle*

11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS AND CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS

   - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  11th Level Magical assault:  On the Unseelie, turning whoever is left Good.  We're also avoiding as much as possible attacking the Good Unseelie (doens't that make them Seelie?  If the CDG leaves no target, then switch to using this action to creating light balls o' happy thoughts.

  This counts as a regular 11th Level Assault, Category 0.  Since Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth are Disarmed, this is a Coup de Grace Assault.

  92 ROLLED
  RESULT:  6% OF SOLLIR'S UNSEELIE ELIMINATED (AS CHOSEN BY BLACK OMEGA.)
  94% REMAIN.

Conventional:  On whatever Evil Unseelie are left after all the above.  Yes, it's overkill, but the Seelie are taking this personally with their wayward relatives.  If the evil Unseelie are gone by now, then no conventional attack.  

  This counts as a regular Conventional Assault, Category - 10.  Since Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth are Disarmed, this is a Coup de Grace Conventional Assault.

  64 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.  THE CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT FAILED.

    - - -

  MELKOR

  Openly declaration of use of 11th level magic to spread vast amounts of Red Goo across all worlds in the IR.

  This counts as an 11th Level Assault.
  It is Category 0 against 11th Level Powers.   However, because it is spread out over a huge area, it is weakened to Category - 5.
  It is Category 5 against Disarmed and Non-11th Level Powers (weakened to Category 0 because it is spread out.)
  Coup de Grace damage is inflicted in either case.
  This attack goes off against every Power in the IR except those Powers around Athas, and the Kevellond League.  It will affect those Powers trapped in Ravenloft.

  73 ROLLED
  RESULT:

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS - NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS - 3% DESTRUCTION

  The United Commonwealth of Toril suffers 3 billion casualties, and a small part of the surface of Toril is destroyed.
  Other worlds in Realmspace that were a part of the United Commonwealth of Toril similar losses, as space stations, asteroid colonies, civilizations on other worlds and moons of Realmspace, all share the same 3% level of destruction.

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS - 3% DESTRUCTION

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - 3% destruction
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact - 3% destruction
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact - 3% destruction


 Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  - Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact - 3% destruction
  - Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact  3% destruction
  - (Played by the DM)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact	3% destruction

  Against all other worlds, moons, and space stations in the IR not protected by 11th level magic:  3% destruction.


  Melkor's SECOND Red Goo Attack (nullified by Festy Dog's counterattack.)


  I will also teleport nuclear missiles to the cores of following planets: Oerth, Toril, Krynn which I hope shall blow these worlds apart, if this is unsuccesful I will employ the tactic Uvenelei devised to cause even greater mayhem.

  This counts as a Conventional Assault.  
  It is Category - 10 against 11th Level Powers (weakened to - 15 because it is spread out.)
  It is Category - 5 against Disarmed and Non-11th Level Powers  (weakened to - 10 because it is spread out.)
  Coup de Grace damage is inflicted in either case, and a 100% kill means just that - that part of the planet the defending Power was on is totally destroyed.
  This attack goes off against every Power in the IR except for those Powers around Athas, those still trapped in Ravenloft, and the Kevellond League.

  17 ROLLED:
  RESULT:

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  6% DESTRUCTION

  Krynnspace suffers 6% destruction where it is not protected by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye

  All worlds in the Crystal Sphere holding Mystara suffer 6% damage.

  Oerth, it's moons, and all worlds in Greyspace suffer 6% damage.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril suffers 6% damage.

  Melkor's SECOND Nuclear Assault (NOT countered by Festy Dog)

  25 ROLLED

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS:  3% DESTRUCTION

  All worlds and areas affected by the first nuclear attack, are affected by the second.

  The result is a total of 9% destruction to Main Infrastructure.

  Those worlds and areas also hit by Melkor's Red Poison attack, sustain a grand total of 12% destruction to their Main Infrastructure (that means 12 billion people perished in the United Commonwealth of Toril.)

    - - -

  MR DRACO AND SERPENTEYE

  To empower our attack we use defiling magics to sacrifice 20'000 PLs worth  of people (volunteer martyrs giving their lives in defence of everything that is holy), we only make this sacrifice if it would strengthen our attack by 5 points or more.
  Assault for all of our 11th level powers: Five separate assaults working in conjunction with our conventional and nuclear attacks.
Conventional attack: Nuclear assault (50% of all our weapons of massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful spells of illusion and misdirection) then our conventional elite armies of reanimated Angels, Elder Ones, Demons, Dragons and Devils (who died in the battles of turn 6 and were reanimated as per our e-mails to you) and our Nightfighters, Dragons, mobile Living Walls, 10'000 PLs of elite Cydians, Kas and the God Emperor and their bodyguards and will attack them. Kas and the God Emperor will fight cautiously and retreat when in danger of defeat.

  This counts as 5 massive 11th level Assaults against the taraakians.
  Each Assault is Category 0, with a + 5 bonus because of the sacrifice above.

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT: NONE!!!  The Defense of 144 sorta stopped these 5 attacks cold.

  This also counts as 5 Conventional Assaults.
  Each Assault is Category - 10, with a + 5 bonus because of the sacrifice above.

  We will make contact with the Green Gem and ask for assistance against  his/its ancient enemies (even if it won't leave the Time Space Continuum it can still aid us in several ways). We will also make contact with the Death Machines and ask them for the same (and ask that they don't attack us). If they are more than just unthinking automatons they should realise that the Terraakians are the greatest threat against them too and that cooperation is in order.

  RESULT - AUTOMATIC SUCCESS
  THE LOCH-NAR, WITH 12TH LEVEL MAGIC, APPEARS IN THE SPHERES.
  IT WILL ATTACK THE DEMIPLANE OF HOPE ON DAY 7.

  - - -

  FESTY DOG 

  This oerth virus will be added to the agent oerth which this time will only be dropped on evil factions and anywhere in the crystal spheres which is affected by the red pudding. Also I'll spread the Oerth virus among all my own ppl to test if it works for the good effects, if it does i'll be sending it everywhere!

  Against all evil IR Powers (The DM determines which Powers count as evil) this counts as a Category 0 Assault.
  Against non-evil IR Powers, this Assault has no effect.
  The Powers around Athas, those trapped in Ravenloft, and the Kevellond League are not affected by this Assault.

  One of Melkor’s Red Poison assaults is negated by this.  The other one, is unaffected.

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE FOLLOWING POWERS TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT:

  (Zelda's counterassault nullifies the turn to good effect of Festy Dog's attack, but not his nullification of Melkor's second Red Poison attack.)

  - - -

  SOLLIR

  Sollir (and also Mr. Draco and Serpenteye) have successfully contacted the Sleen (death machines), and given them the information that the Here exists, and given them the precise location of these Spheres for the purpose of magical transport.
  The Sleen have 11th level magic (if they did not, they would not be able to stand up to the taraakians.)

  The Sleen declare Attacks on the tarraakians, and launch Defenses to protect Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  The Sleen do not declare 11th Level Assaults or Conventional Assaults, realizing these would be useless against the taraakians.

  28 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NOTHING (Defense is 144.)

  - - -

  UVENELEI

  11th level assults/Lower assults/Convention strikes:  Everything. All of it. The whole navy of Selune, and the whole of the army.  Everyone who has any military experience or magical strength. All nukes are used, teleported to where theyneed to be. An hour is spent building a disaster againstVaegareoth. All  Groundpounders I have, some of whichwill have been made into guns at this point, will be fired at Vaegareoth.  Even those Apes and 
Shocker Lizards I had been raising a few months ago will be mobilized.The targets of all of these attacks is the Queen herself or the Hive's spellcasting force.

  This counts as a standard 11th level Assault.  It is resolved as a Category 0 Attack against the Hive Cluster.
  Because Uvenelei cannot use magic in the Sphere holding Athas, his attack is weakened by 5 Categories (to - 5)

  08 ROLLED
  RESULT:  Nothing!  Zilch!  Zero!  A Defense of 150 ensures that.

  This also counts as a standard Conventional Assault.  It is resolved as a Category - 10 Assault against the Hive Cluster.

  62 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - - -

  THE DM

  The Silver Hive is declaring an 11th Level Assault against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  This is a Category 0 Assault.

  52 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NOTHING!

  - - -

  The Silver Hive is declaring a Conventional Assault against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  This is a Category - 10 Assault.

  07 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - -

  The Corrupted Allies of the Eternal Union are launching an 11th Level Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category 0 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  69 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.  50 billion people are killed.  Half of the surface of Toril is sterilized.  Half of the UC space stations are destroyed.  Other worlds and moons of the UC suffer a similar fate, enduring 50% destruction.

  The Corrupted Allies of the Eternal Union are launching a Conventional Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category - 10 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  92 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - -

  The Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood are launching an 11th Level Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category 0 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  41 ROLLED
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION.  The United Commonwealth of Toril passes into history.  Total casualties, 105 billion.

  The Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood are launching a Conventional Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category - 10 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  90 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

  OTHER ACTIONS

  Kaboom has stated his Power is exploring the alternate Isle of the Phoenix.  

  It is worth noting the Alternate Reality is under a Category 0 (weakened to - 5) Assault by Melkor, with the Red Poison. 
  It is worth noting the Alternate Reality is under a Category - 10 (weakened to - 15) Assault by Melkor, with nuclear weapons.

  The Alternate Isle of the Phoenix suffered a total of 12% destruction to it's Main Infrastructure from Melkor's Attacks.  Enough to annoy them greatly.

  - - -

  Spoof has stated he might sacrifice his two main Powers to save others Powers.

  This will save two Powers, otherwise destroyed, of Spoof’s choice.  
  Spoof’s 2 Corrupted Allied Powers pull this feat.  
  Spoof’s two main Powers will be totally (and permanently) destroyed upon completion of this act.  His characters will survive, because he still has two surviving Powers.

  This act could save the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  SPOOF, IT'S YOUR CALL.  (AND I DO SUGGEST YOU MAKE THAT CALL, SIR.)

  - - -

  Uvenelei is using 11th level magic to resurrect the people of the Alliance of the Crescent.

  I have ruled that 11th Level Assaults cannot be countered with 11th level magic, as far as resurrection goes.
  However, you easily succeed in resurrecting the 9% of your Main Infrastructure killed by Melkor's nuclear assault.

  - - -

  Venus has completed building the city known as the Clouds of Oerth.
  However, this city is under a Category 0 (weakened to - 5) Assault by Melkor, with the Red Poison.

  No damage to the Clouds of Oerth.

  - - -

  Tokiwong's City of Chorazin and the World he was constructing, are unaffected by the above battle.

  The Mana Fortress was unaffected by the battle.

  'o Skoteino's Cube City was unaffected by the battle.

  Venus's Clouds of Oerth city was unaffected by the battle.

  - - -

  ESTIMATED CASUALTIES - Over 100 billion.
  WORLDS DESTROYED - None, although Toril is a mess.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

, kris, we hebben ff een goed plan nodig om te overleven...je moet die veranderingen NU gebruiken wil je ze ooit nog in cashen...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Silence falls.


----------



## Kalanyr

Some Mistakes

Edena-
You're missing a +1 on my 11th level attack from the Avatar. 
You're also missing 3 conventional attacks on the Corrupted Allies of the Shade. 
And 3 11th level assaults on the Corrupted Allies of the Shade.
(All were full out assaults but to subdue and/or break Melkors Enchantment on the people)

3 of the Convential/11th Assaults, Because I made one from each of my powers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Alliance of Dread now turns it's guns on Realmspace, the last remaining relatively intact Crystal Sphere.
  To their aid come the Sleen, weapons of awesome destruction readied and charged.

  Against the Demiplane of Hope goes the Loch-Nar, which has the strength to penetrate it's defenses and destroy it, along with everyone in it, including Hazen.

  The taraakians in other Spheres, seeing the situation, break off ALL other actions - they even abandon their own allies who are under attack.
  They throw everything they have left at the IR Spheres.
  Their command frigate and their three other frigates come roaring into the IR Spheres, intent on gaining the Diadem of Dreams at ALL costs.

  However, the frigates are weaker than the destroyers were.
  These 4 ships have a combined Attack of 130.

  - - -

  Trust me folks, this time the taraakians are not negotiating, period.
  All alliances are off.
  The taraakians intend to put an end to this, regardless of what they must do to accomplish that end.

  Unfortunately, they must now contend with an enemy that is their match, and which they did not expect to be here.  The Loch-Nar.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena

My 11th level magic action has been countering forced alignment alterations (aka corruptions) in Greyspace for two days now.

(those that are not caused by disarming and after that doing it to some faction with 11th level assault, that is)

Didn't this do anything?

I see actions here causing just those effects.

I don't want anything be forced turning good, by some conviniant flip of magic finger.

I just want to know if you missed this, forgot, or if there was reason this did not work.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

edena, my orcs were on the Demi plane of Good.

the rest of my forces were on athas (the immortals and their corrupted allies).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ARMAGGEDON ADDENDA*

Kalanyr

  Some Mistakes 

  Edena- 
  You're missing a +1 on my 11th level attack from the Avatar. 
  You're also missing 3 conventional attacks on the Corrupted Allies of the Shade. 
  And 3 11th level assaults on the Corrupted Allies of the Shade. 
  (All were full out assaults but to subdue and/or break Melkors Enchantment on the people) 

  3 of the Convential/11th Assaults, Because I made one from each of my powers.

  RESOLUTION OF THESE ADDITIONAL ASSAULTS:

  - - -

  11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

  90 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  71 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  52 ROLLED
  RESULT:  6% OF THE CORRUPTED ALLIES OF THE SHADE ARE CONVERTED, MELKOR'S ENCHANTMENT BROKEN.

  - - -

  CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS

  82 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  92 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  27 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*FURTHER ARMAGGEDON ADDENDA*

Zelda

  Edena 

  My 11th level magic action has been countering forced alignment alterations (aka corruptions) in Greyspace for two days now. 
  (those that are not caused by disarming and after that doing it to some faction with 11th level assault, that is) 

  Didn't this do anything? 

  ANSWER:

  Yes, it did.  
  The effects of Festy Dog's Attack to change alignments is hereby nullified.
  However, it still counters one of Melkor's Red Poison assaults.

  - - -                                                                     

   'o Skoteinos

  edena, my orcs were on the Demi plane of Good. 

  the rest of my forces were on athas (the immortals and their corrupted allies).

  ANSWER:

  A greater part of your orc population (probably 65%,) and all of the allies of the orcs (from every part of the Flanaess, such as the giants) were trapped in Ravenloft, and destroyed by Melkor's attack.

  Your new allies on Athas, were untouched.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

50% of my orcs were imprisoned.
50% of my orcs went to the demi plane.

100% of my orcs are good.

the 50% inside ravenloft probably are destroyed, but that still leaves me 50% of the orcs, right?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

Kaboom ... Acererak was not able to get his Assault (employing the souls) off on Day 6.

  You will have to wait until Day 7.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

'O Skoteinos

  50% of my orcs were imprisoned. 
  50% of my orcs went to the demi plane. 

  100% of my orcs are good. 

  the 50% inside ravenloft probably are destroyed, but that still leaves me 50% of the orcs, right?

  ANSWER:

  This is final.

  35% of your orcs remain, because they were on Athas.
  These survivors may be of any alignment you wish them to be.

  Your 11th level Power, the Immortals of Mystara, is still intact.
  Your 11th level Power, the Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystara, is also still intact.

  Mystara itself, is destroyed.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena:

OK, never mind the mail probably, too late now anyway. Battle has been resolved.

*Emerald Order & Brotherhood of Light Actions:*
Sacrificing everything that is needed to heal Oerth
Angelika herself will lead the sacrifice, going first. The Wings of Oerth will be put under Hazen's control. Any "normal" people who do not have to sacrifice themselves will await in the Wings untill Hazen contacts them.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Thanks for answer Edena.

Hope you are not feeling too bad over this.
It's been really sad day for creatures in IR.

But who knows, some have survived well enought, and maybe it can still get better.

I am not sad IRL.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The 3 taraakian destroyers are gone, obliterated.

  The taraakian command frigate, and the 3 taraakian frigates - all that is left of the fighting force of the taraakians in the Spheres, converge on Athas.

  They will once more launch the equivalent of 11th Level Dueling Attacks on Forsaken One's Power.
  Once more ... if they get a 100% destruction result, they will successfully seize the Diadem of Dreams.


----------



## Kalanyr

Well this was bad. Very bad. The armegeddon results, not the DM, not my attacks turn out. Thanks for doing that Edena.


----------



## Black Omega

Yep, words fail to describe.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sacrificing everything that is needed to heal Oerth Angelika herself will lead the sacrifice, going first. The Wings of Oerth will be put under Hazen's control. Any "normal" people who do not have to sacrifice themselves will await in the Wings untill Hazen contacts them.

  ANSWER:

  Oerth cannot be repaired.
  Greyspace cannot be repaired.
  Not be any magic the Emerald Order possesses.
  Not be any magic possessed by any Power in the IR.

  Only 12th level magic could repair Greyspace now.

  And that magic, is engaged in trying to seize the Diadem of Dreams, on Day 7.

  Furthermore, the Loch-Nar is now in Greyspace.
  With it's 12th level magic, it can block even the taraakians from conducting repairs - unless they defeat it, which is a 50/50 situation, and that assumes nobody aids the Loch-Nar.

  You can give credit to the Union of the Worlds for the Loch-Nar - they contacted it, and thus summoned it.

  A loose asteroid is the new home of the Emerald Order, Venus - and that only because your 11th level magic saved you from total obliteration.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*auch...*

NT


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Snif*

That bad... eh.

Seems like things have not changed, like I've always said:

"Never trust those crazy Aedri".


----------



## Kalanyr

Wow. How come the counters 12th, When the armegeddon attack was 11th? My 10th never required 11th to counter. My 11th never required 12th to counter. But an awful lot of annihilation actions get bumped up by one level to counter. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## zouron

Zelda> told you it would be. 

*as a fromer member of the IR and as a bystander is horrified not only by the result but the choice made by some people*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Roster for Day 7*

SURVIVING POWERS:  ORDER OF BATTLE, DAY 7

  - - -

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact (COUNTS AS TWO POWERS)
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 89% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact	

  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 55% intact, Main Infrastructure 47% intact
  (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact	
  The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie -  11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Melkor)  The Red Army of Ravenloft - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact (NOTE - Another Red Army cannot be created by any Power)

  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by Sollir) The Red Army of Luna - 11th Level Infrastructure 84% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 75% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  - (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Tokiwong) The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune -  11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  Venus’s Emerald Order - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light -  11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  (Played by William)  The United Commonwealth of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 97% intact, Main Infrastructure 81% intact
  (Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  - - -

  (Played by the DM) The Second Taraakian Fleet (The Command Frigate, 3 other frigates) - 12th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact

  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by the DM)  Zouron the Dark, Darklord of Ravenloft, and his Undead Legions - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Sleen Armada - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 90% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Loch-Nar (100% intact)

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS

 (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - DISARMED, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  William's Kevellond League / Domain of Hope - 11th Level Infrastructure 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

   (Played by the DM) The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 11th Level Infrastructure 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS


  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 50% intact (TRAPPED IN RAVENLOFT)

  This is the only surviving non-11th level Power.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

@Zouron

Yes, so did I try to tell, IC however.

Could you mail me? 

zelda@dlc.fi


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena

What killed me?

I missed that.


----------



## Kalanyr

How come a bunch of people lost 10% of 11th level infrastructure without 11th level attacks?  I thought assaults and conventional attacks, only did main infrastructure damage. I assume the main infrastructure casualties were the nukes?  

(Damn its easy for people who want to kill stuff to do it, 2 actions destroy most of everything and 7 days worth of cleaning up by the Emerald Order barely scratched fixing a planet. )(This seems a bit unequal, especially given that the repair difficulty is bumped up for an ASSAULT a category 0 attack. )

So how healthy is the Red Goo and have we gone to Ravenloft yet?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*COLLATERAL DAMAGE*

As the Roster above shows, there is major collateral damage.

  This is heavily the result of 11th Level Powers being caught on the worlds which were destroyed.
  Even with 11th level magic, it was not possible to save everyone and everything, when it all blew skyhigh.

  The massive explosions (small Novas, really) of the taraakian ships caused a great deal of damage as well, both on Athas and in Wildspace around Athas, to those attacking and those defending in that battle.

  Furthermore, very serious destruction and loss of life was caused by a tremendous backlash through the Weave.
  The destruction of so many living beings and so much of Creation has damaged the Weave, the fundamental basis of Magic, and it shatters in places, and vast explosions ripple along it's length.
  This kills large numbers of people and destroys a great deal of infrastructure.

  In Realmspace, the backlash is not so bad.

  Realmspace is now the last reasonably fully intact Crystal Sphere.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You didn't lose your Power, Zelda.

  I missed some surviving Powers - yours was one of them.  Will fix that at once.

  Unfortunately, although your Power survived, the land they lived on did not.

  Only a loose asteroid remains of what used to be the Thillronian Peninsula.
  Your Power survives on that asteroid.

  - - -

  The same situation applies to all the other surviving Powers that were on Oerth.

  There is no Oerth now.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Thanks for quick answer Edena.

This is sad day for my people. And there is one grim story to tell too.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks grim.... "The end has come... the world continues... my world..."

Talindra looked astonished... "Such power..."

"I know..."

"Shall we help them...?" she asked.

"Perhaps... but I must see who I can trust..."_

*OOC:* I take it the world is nearing completeion and Chorazin is A-OK sweet... keeping building... this is getting bad....


----------



## Kalanyr

So collateral damage hurts 11th level Infrastructure? Boy I wish I knew that before, I would have blown up everything with assaults, its more effective than the average individual attack. (note my action is in jest, I'm not gonna do that it just seems to me that that way works better than attacks.) (10% 11th damage to about 5 factions simultaneously is a really good result)

Edena-Isn't this makeing armegeddon a trifle easy? Compared to how  difficult it ever is to heal anything? It usually takes +1 Level Magic and  "Time used in assault" X 30   to undo these armegedon things. Isn't this a little to much for 11th level assaults?


----------



## zouron

Zelda> you got mail ;-)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*DAY 7*

It is now Day 7.

  The Roster above shows what's left of the IR.

  All Powers e-mail me your Attacks and Defenses for Day 7.

  If you are launching 11th Level Assaults, e-mail me (or, re-email me if you already e-mailed me such directives prior to this post.)

  Forget Conventional Assaults.  They don't work against 11th Level Powers.

  - - -

  The Loch-Nar makes no pretensions about who it is attacking.
  It is Attacking the Domain of Hope, with a Category 40 Attack.

  The Loch-Nar is using it's 12th level magic to enable other enemies of the Domain of Hope to enter and attack.
  Zouron the Dark is attacking the Domain of Hope.
  The Alliance of Dread is attacking the Domain of Hope.

  The Sleen are Coup de Gracing the United Commonwealth of Toril with a total Attack of 72.

  The taraakians are continuing their attempt to obtain the Diadem of Dreams.
  Thus, the assault on Forsaken One continues.

  The Silver Hive is moving to protect the Domain of Hope.

  - - -

  As for the rest of you, it's up to you, what you do.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KALANYR*

Unfortunately, no, Kalanyr.

  The warring Powers did have the capacity to inflict such catastrophic damage.

  That's why the Angels put out their Sending, showing the city, and it's alternative - a great Emptiness.

  This emptiness.

  - - -

  It is not going to be easy or quick repairing the damage done in the battle just concluded.

  Even if every Power still left in the IR spent decades working with 11th level magic to effect repairs, they might not be able to do it.

  Those killed by 11th Level Attacks and 11th Level Assaults can never be brought back to life.

  The ONLY remaining chance for those people, and the only sure way of repair of the damage, is if the taraakians spend years themselves doing repairs.
  Of course, the taraakians are in no position to do any repairs.
  The Loch-Nar is a match for the taraakians, all by itself.  (Again, you can thank the Union of Oerth for it's presence.  If you thought the Alliance of Dread was bad ... they're nothing.  THIS thing will not be content until EVERY LAST PERSON IN EVERY LAST REFUGE FROM THE ENTIRE IR is corrupted into it's slaves or slain forever.)


----------



## Festy_Dog

An almost daemonic scream shatters all thought on the scro flag ship as Silver grabs his head in agony. Then a shockwave rocked the entire fleet, from a porthole Silver saw a smaller ship get hit with a chunk of Oerth and disappear. He smashes some buttons on a keyboard beside a monitor fractured by his anger. The monitor crackles a little but the speaker still works though badly.

"Get the fleet out of here! Now! Now! Now!" he screams beserkly.

The feeling of his crypt being torn apart was replayed again and again in his mind as a larger ship appeared to be snapped in two by something....................big. A city or something.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz curses.... "They have damned all people for want of power... did they not learn anything this is a matter that should not be escalated by drawing in *MORE* outside forces... we maybe have to prepare but for now we wait to see..."_

*OOC:* EDENA any estimate of how long I have to go to finish the world I am creating?


----------



## Kalanyr

In this thread: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11911

You stated the following about 11th level assaults and conventional assaults



> (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 4)
> I have a number of statements of mass destruction from both sides of this conflict, in addition to the Attack/Defense Dueling and Coup de Grace Attacks.
> 
> And I myself have yet to issue my statements of mass destruction, if any.
> 
> I am making a Ruling now concerning this:
> 
> If you lose countries or areas of your Power, your Main Infrastructure suffers.
> It is the equivalent of a minor Coup de Grace Attack, except that I must assign how much damage you take (or I take.)
> This damage will never exceed 90% of your Main Infrastructure.
> Only an 11th Level Coup de Grace can totally eliminate your Power.
> 
> People killed by these lesser actions can be resurrected, given enough time (people killed by an 11th level Coup de Grace cannot ever return.)
> Infrastructure destroyed by these lesser actions can be replaced, given enough time.
> 
> I do not think there will be time enough, in either of the above cases.
> 
> With that said ...
> 
> An awful lot of people are about to die in this IR.
> 
> Seers looking into the future are predicting between 5 to 50 billion killed, and an equal number wounded, in the next 2 days.
> With further enormous casualties likely after that.
> 
> 
> Last edited by Edena_of_Neith on 05-02-2002 at 11:16 AM




It says 11th level assaults are not permanent. If you changed your mind, I'd love it if you tell those of us interested in still haveing a planet in advance? Its kinda frustrating to plan on one set of rules and have them changed all of a sudden.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena, my mail is not working from this place (dunno why, cannot access hotmail), so going secret:

[color=222222]
The Emerald Order (50%) - 2 penalty

Attack: The Loch Nar
Defend: Domain of Hope

_You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance.) - 1 Day of Magic

This includes ALL dreams he threw on us as well?_



The Brotherhood of Light (90%)

Attack: The Loch Nar
Defend: The Domain of Hope

_Start developing 12th level magic_

[/color]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Consider the rule changed.

  Those killed by the 11th Level Assaults are dead.

  Worlds destroyed by the 11th Level Assaults are gone.

  - - -

  If you want to resurrect those people, or restore those worlds, you must talk to the taraakians.

  Or maybe - just maybe - the Diadem of Dreams might help.

  (goes offline)


----------



## Gurdjieff

> If you want to resurrect those people, or restore those worlds, you must talk to the taraakians.
> 
> Or maybe - just maybe - the Diadem of Dreams might help.





Taraakians are acting Evil. They are destroying everyone. They don't want to talk. They want us dead because we don't want to be enslaved. Goodie.

Diadem of Dreams is almost impossible to get, now TFO can simply pull a kamikaze stunt any second. So that's about, WRONG. 

Now, WHERE in this lineup do you actually see a chance to survive? I just heard about the rulechange on 12th (missed that a while back, clearly) so I'll have to change my attack/defense stuff. 

Edena, I don't want to be rude or anything, and please don't take this personal, but we are fighting 2 Evils here. One Evil pretending to be Good but still in for some slaughtering party. It's really getting to me at the moment. I don't know how everyone else feels about this, but yes, I am losing fun.

I have decided to do the following. Since Hazen is already becomming the ultimate Angel, I'm going to make him stronger. It seems that 11th level magic doens't mean anything anymore, so I'm committing faction-suicide (Emerald Order, Brotherhood of Light) for the purpose Hazen gains 12th level magic. If it fails, well, I'm still dead. If it works, goody, he has 12th and he can do with it what he wants.

Without Oerth, and Oerth being gone forever, the Emerald Order has no reason to live on. Their purpose was to defend Oerth. They failed. They failed because things happened that weren't stoppable. As some people might say, the Deus Ex Machina (sp?).

I am sorry Edena. It started out fun and I had fun as long as it lasted. But last couple of days I really started losing interests. Big guns taking over everything, us not being able to do anything against it. 

So, here it is.

*The Emerald Order, including The Brotherhood of Light, commit suicide. With the energy freed, they try to give the Angel, their ally, their trustee, the ability to use 12th level magic.*

Now it is up to you how this continues.


----------



## Spoof

To the Taraakians Ambassador:

	Hello my friends.  I have seen the destruction of your fleet and while I do not have the magic to stop those who will destroy you I can take your place.  For the good of all involved I will do this.  May you live on and one day redeem my people.

OOC: Edena Hope Isle Toril will translocate its forces with those of the taraakians so they will survive the assault upon them this turn.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kr, de ir is gort. tis voorbij. gebruik je dromen: sloop alle tech. einde van de spleen, taraakians, anab, gnome en die andere 12th gozers enz.

tenzij ... tenzij je de taraakians chanteert om je niet aan te vallen, maar de loch-nar. dan safe jij je kont, gaan de grote evils eraan en kunnen we misschein nog een paar dagen overleven...maar de keuze is aan jou...

persoonlijke voorkeur: chanteer de taraakians dat als ze de loch-nar niet aanvallen jij een paar zonnen gaat doven...win-win situatie: als ze het doen heb je een (paar?) dagen respijt, als ze het niet doen ga jij eruit in a blaze of glory...

LFTS :/

mark, leek wel erg veel op een druid zonder tijger...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO VENUS*

(stern, hard look)

  In response to Venus's statement:

  And I am to blame for this?

  I did not make Sollir decide to attack hundreds of Crystal Spheres with Red Poison.

  I did not make Kalanyr and William summon the taraakians.

  I did not make Melkor destroy Krynnspace and Greyspace with a colossal Red Poison and nuclear assault.

  I did not decide to make first Sollir, and then Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, call the Sleen (death machines.)

  I did not decide to make Mr. Draco and Serpenteye call the Loch-Nar.

  - - -

  I DID give all of you the choice, about what you would do.

  I admit, I did not give you all a simple, easy way out.
  I made it complicated and difficult - but then, you are Gamers, and should be accustomed to dealing with complicated, difficult issues.

  I even delayed what happened (Armaggedon) for one full day - it would have happened on Day 5 - by bringing the taraakians in, thus giving you all an extra day to consider your situation.

  - - -

  Now, you say the taraakians are evil.
  You are entitled to that view.
  Many view the taraakians as evil.
  Good and evil are relativistic, according to the viewpoint of the person - generally, anyone trying to kill you, for instance, is evil.

  However, they are what they are.

  If you wish to blame someone for their presence, please blame Sollir for his attacks on hundreds of Crystal Spheres, and then on Kalanyr and William for calling them.

  I am only the DM.  I do not call the shots.
  You, the players, do.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

An act of despair will NOT give William 12th level magic.

  This mass suicide of the Emerald Order is an act of despair.
  The letter above states clearly that it is such.

  - - -

  You can still win ... win, as in survive, achieve peace, achieve prosperity for your people, rebuild Oerth.

  It can still be done.

  It can still be done, even without the taraakians.

  However, it CANNOT be done if you throw in the towel and quit.

  If Reprisal, Forrester, and John Brown, had stayed in the IR, things would have gone dramatically different.
  However, if people quit and do not care, then I must assume their Powers don't care anymore either.

  Why don't you get in there and fight?
  William needs your help, more desperately than he ever needed help before.
  If the Demiplane of Hope goes down, then things really ARE messed up.

  Why do you think the Loch-Nar is attacking the Demiplane of Hope?
  It is an evil being, and it knows that in destroying this target, it breaks everyone's will to resist.
  That's the point.

  You can stop it.
  You can save William's Demiplane of Hope.
  You can banish the Loch-Nar (it cannot be permanently destroyed, but it can be destroyed as far as the IR is concerned.)
  You can stop bringing in evil allies from Elsewhere.

  I know that William sent me a long e-mail about summoning huge numbers of good beings from Elsewhere - I request he resend me that e-mail.

  You CAN survive, and you CAN prevail.

  However, you will not do so if you give up.

  Everyone beat the crap out of Melkor, over and over and over, on Turns 3, 4, and 5.
  He was reduced to hiding by himself on the moon Luna, with a tiny remnant of his force.
  He did not quit.
  He stuck it out.

  And now look at him - although his PC is Zelda's prisoner, his Power is triumphant in Krynnspace and Greyspace.

  If you give up, as Reprisal and Forrester did, and you leave, then yes ... the IR will be over and everyone will die.
  Is that my fault?  No.
  Is that your fault, if you quit?  Yes.

  By the way, I must make some minor adjustments to the Order of Battle.
  As you all will see, they affect you all in a very slight manner.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Zelda

Melkor laughs to Ergoth-Nog:

-So, vermin, you think that imprisoning myself brought you victory?!

-Fool, this is the end! Eternal Night is coming to claim everything! Black Flame shall consume all! Soon my revenge will be complete!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, first, I am not stating I am blaming you for the mass-suicide, but you are *partially* to blame for the disappointment of Venus.

Who gave everyone 11th level magic? (without it, the IR would have ended right then and there, but *you* choose to give us all 11th level magic.)
Who made the Taraakians "LG"? (well, it sure wasn't me. LN at best.)
Who made the Taraakians attack the Forsaken One (Without very good reason, and, the taraakians being intelligent, not take on Melkor who now has destroyed even more? And the Taraakians possessing 12th level magic could have seen that a lot of people would support the Forsaken One...)? (That was you, and this is the one thing I *do* blame you for. That was not the right thing to do. All my hopes lay with the Taraakians, but instead, they attack my closest ally, instead of the real evils like Melkor, Zouron, Sollir and the Spleen. If they ever really cared, they would have taken another approach...).
Who allowed Oerth to be totally detroyed? (Sure, Melkor nuked it, but *you* ruled it shattered.)

I mean, those were your dicisions, and though I disagree with only one of them, these kind of things *might* have disappointed Venus...

I understand you were just "doing your job", and I think you are doing your job very well, but maybe Venus felt like he was just too small, and unlike Zelda, didn't enjoy that position...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Black Omega, 50% of your people were just anhilated as hundreds of Spheres of Anhilation descended upon Vesve(which is now a big pool of Red Goo I hope), but Siobhan is a nice girl, and she won`t lower herself to revenge, will she?

Hmm, Edena, can my PC completely erase himself from existence, beyond any possibility of resurrection, like Galan Dracos did in Chronicles Of Huma to avoid wrath of Tahkisis?


----------



## Kalanyr

Siobhan, may be a nice girl, but Kalanyr is a very ticked of Solar. You just killed half his people in the Twilight Coalition and blew up Oerth. Even if Siobhan doesn't do something unpleasant to you, Kalanyr will unless Siobhan specifically requests otherwise. I doubt Kalanyr will get the chance to do much however, won't be enought left of Lord Melkor of the Shade.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

A telepathic message, from Ho Skoteinos, reaches the Taraakians:

<<Taraakians, unless you attack Loch-nar, Sollir, Zouron, The Spleen and their corrupted allies, you will fight this battle in Ravenloft, from which you can not escape, where you will be ruled by either Melkor, Sollir or Zouron. And not only you are going there, but all people in these Crystal Spheres. Are you willing to (risk) sacrific(e)(ing) billions of people for an easy victory, while you can still choose to have success, but that that road will mean to actually have to sweat for it?>>

<<I still believe you want peace. Your goal should be to destroy the ones who want to destroy, not the ones who want to create, who want to survive and be left alone. While you have attacked us, Melkor killed 50 BILLION people yesterday. Can you live with that? Can you look into your heart and say with clear concience that what you have done was the right thing? Can you? I doubt that.>>

<<What have we done that makes us rightful targets, and excludes Melkor, Zouron or Sollir from being a target of your attacks? What kind of wrongs have we done that they haven't done a hundred times worse? How can you still justify the attacks on us, while this whole place is facing total destruction? Why are you, instead of bringing peace and hope helping the destruction, why are you still bringing us closer to Ravenloft (not attacking someone still is a *choice*)? WHY?>>


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Edena:

Silence falls

Posted by Kalanyr:

Well this was bad. Very bad. The armegeddon results, not the DM, not my attacks turn out. 

Posted by Black Omega:

Yep, words fail to describe.



Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## Kalanyr

Did I post somewhere that I'm dumb enough to be provoked into killing Ex-Lord Melkor of the Shade? No, I don't believe I did.


----------



## Gurdjieff

> You can still win ... win, as in survive, achieve peace, achieve prosperity for your people, rebuild Oerth




Now you're getting me confused. First, you state that Oerth can ONLY be rebuild by 12th level magic. That's fine, I'll just get 12th. But then, I remember the fact getting 12th is near impossible, as it takes thousands of years.

Now, with this in mind, 1+1 = still 2 the last time I checked, 2 being the fact Oerth CANNOT be restored. The Emerald Order would have done EVERYTHING in their power to save Oerth. But there isn't. Not after what you stated. 

The only logic is that, by sacrificing themselves to restore Oerth, and the only way to restore Oerth is giving someone the ability to cast 12th, they do so. Now you can see this as an act of dispair. That's fine. I died with Oerth. You can see it as the last way out. Something like that last red button which opens the self-destruct mechanism. You don't want to use it, but when it is needed, you will.

The people in the Emerald Order of course don't like to sacrifice their lives. They'd only do it if they believed they did the right thing. In this case, it was the ONLY thing to do, the ONLY logical way Oerth could possibly be restored. And now you are saying this is an act of dispair and it will not work. So be it.

Now I am asking you, Edena, WHAT would have been the other possibility? How could Oerth have been restored without the Taraakians (they'd kill me, so I'd be dead anyway). I have looked for other ways, yes I have. Believe me. But I can read dutch, as I am dutch. I know what Skot is saying. I know what he and The Forsaken One are up to, well, mostly. Actually, I think it is pretty clear. But I will not spoil it for them, I will not post it here. That is for them to do. Just let me remind you again of that little red button waiting to be pushed. 

Also, I am not blaming you for what the players did. I am not blaming anyone. But all I am saying is that Evil DID get some giant bonusses, something Good received as well. The difference is, good needs to Heal, Cure and Protect. That is so much harder than just a simple Destroy all and don't care anymore reaction. That's the difference between roleplay (some have done that very well, and I have enjoyed reading it) as well as some have roleplayed very bad (more towards power-play).

Edena, I really don't see your point in keep on fighting. Explain please.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A SECOND CHANCE*

That is, indeed, exactly what it is.

  A Second Chance.

  Second Chances don't occur often, and they should be cherished and appreciated when they happen.

  - - -

  I made some serious mistakes in my arithmetic.

  I forget to put in the automatic Defense of 4 allowed to all Non-11th Level Powers.

  I also removed all Defenses from Sollir and my Powers that had transferred their Defenses to Forsaken One, but that is a minor aside.

  Most importantly of all, I gave the taraakians the Defense of 144 they were rightfully entitled to, against the 5 assaults from the Union of Oerth!

  Even I make colossal blunders.  Call it my version of the Martian Scare by Orson Wells, back in 1939.

  The news is much worse for the United Commonwealth of Toril, I'm afraid, but it is much, much, much, better for everyone else.

  Krynn and Krynnspace were not destroyed.
  Oerth and Greyspace were not destroyed.
  Mystara and the worlds of that Crystal Sphere were not destroyed.

  All the Non-11th level Powers trapped in Ravenloft survived.

  All the Non-11th Level Powers, period, survived.

  And the taraakians survived.
  Their ships did not detonate.
  No collaterial damage was done from the explosions.

  The taraakians did not, thus, send reinforcements.
  Instead, their three destroyers remain in play.

  Oerth is not a bunch of loose asteroids, flying apart.
  Oerth is still a blue-green world.  A bit damaged, yes (12% destruction), but it's repairable.

  - - -

  A Second Chance, folks.
  Use it wisely.  

  They don't happen everyday.

(And consider, perhaps, that the whole previous and incorrect result was some mass IC nightmare shared by everyone - perhaps another Sending of the Angels.)

  Here are the revised results of the Great Battle (Armaggedon, no longer)

11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS AND CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS

   - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  11th Level Magical assault:  On the Unseelie, turning whoever is left Good.  We're also avoiding as much as possible attacking the Good Unseelie (doens't that make them Seelie?  If the CDG leaves no target, then switch to using this action to creating light balls o' happy thoughts.

  This counts as a regular 11th Level Assault, Category 0.  Since Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth are Disarmed, this is a Coup de Grace Assault.

  92 ROLLED
  RESULT:  6% OF SOLLIR'S UNSEELIE ELIMINATED (AS CHOSEN BY BLACK OMEGA.)
  94% REMAIN.

Conventional:  On whatever Evil Unseelie are left after all the above.  Yes, it's overkill, but the Seelie are taking this personally with their wayward relatives.  If the evil Unseelie are gone by now, then no conventional attack.  

  This counts as a regular Conventional Assault, Category - 10.  Since Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth are Disarmed, this is a Coup de Grace Conventional Assault.

  64 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT.  THE CONVENTIONAL ASSAULT FAILED.

    - - -

  MELKOR

  Openly declaration of use of 11th level magic to spread vast amounts of Red Goo across all worlds in the IR.

  This counts as an 11th Level Assault.
  It is Category 0 against 11th Level Powers.   However, because it is spread out over a huge area, it is weakened to Category - 5.
  It is Category 5 against Disarmed and Non-11th Level Powers (weakened to Category 0 because it is spread out.)
  Coup de Grace damage is inflicted in either case.
  This attack goes off against every Power in the IR except those Powers around Athas, and the Kevellond League.  It will affect those Powers trapped in Ravenloft.

  73 ROLLED
  RESULT:

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS - NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS - 3% DESTRUCTION

  The United Commonwealth of Toril suffers 3 billion casualties, and a small part of the surface of Toril is destroyed.
  Other worlds in Realmspace that were a part of the United Commonwealth of Toril similar losses, as space stations, asteroid colonies, civilizations on other worlds and moons of Realmspace, all share the same 3% level of destruction.

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS - 3% DESTRUCTION

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - 3% destruction
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact - 3% destruction
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact - 3% destruction
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact - 3% destruction


 Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact - 3% destruction
  - Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact - 3% destruction
  - Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact  3% destruction
  - (Played by the DM)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact	3% destruction

  Against all other worlds, moons, and space stations in the IR not protected by 11th level magic:  3% destruction.


  Melkor's SECOND Red Goo Attack (nullified by Festy Dog's counterattack.)


  I will also teleport nuclear missiles to the cores of following planets: Oerth, Toril, Krynn which I hope shall blow these worlds apart, if this is unsuccesful I will employ the tactic Uvenelei devised to cause even greater mayhem.

  This counts as a Conventional Assault.  
  It is Category - 10 against 11th Level Powers (weakened to - 15 because it is spread out.)
  It is Category - 5 against Disarmed and Non-11th Level Powers  (weakened to - 10 because it is spread out.)
  Coup de Grace damage is inflicted in either case, and a 100% kill means just that - that part of the planet the defending Power was on is totally destroyed.
  This attack goes off against every Power in the IR except for those Powers around Athas, those still trapped in Ravenloft, and the Kevellond League.

  17 ROLLED:
  RESULT:

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  6% DESTRUCTION

  Krynnspace suffers 6% destruction where it is not protected by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye

  All worlds in the Crystal Sphere holding Mystara suffer 6% damage.

  Oerth, it's moons, and all worlds in Greyspace suffer 6% damage.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril suffers 6% damage.

  Melkor's SECOND Nuclear Assault (NOT countered by Festy Dog)

  25 ROLLED

  AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS:  NO EFFECT

  AGAINST NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS:  3% DESTRUCTION

  All worlds and areas affected by the first nuclear attack, are affected by the second.

  The result is a total of 9% destruction to Main Infrastructure.

  Those worlds and areas also hit by Melkor's Red Poison attack, sustain a grand total of 12% destruction to their Main Infrastructure (that means 12 billion people perished in the United Commonwealth of Toril.)

    - - -

  MR DRACO AND SERPENTEYE

  To empower our attack we use defiling magics to sacrifice 20'000 PLs worth  of people (volunteer martyrs giving their lives in defence of everything that is holy), we only make this sacrifice if it would strengthen our attack by 5 points or more.
  Assault for all of our 11th level powers: Five separate assaults working in conjunction with our conventional and nuclear attacks.
Conventional attack: Nuclear assault (50% of all our weapons of massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful spells of illusion and misdirection) then our conventional elite armies of reanimated Angels, Elder Ones, Demons, Dragons and Devils (who died in the battles of turn 6 and were reanimated as per our e-mails to you) and our Nightfighters, Dragons, mobile Living Walls, 10'000 PLs of elite Cydians, Kas and the God Emperor and their bodyguards and will attack them. Kas and the God Emperor will fight cautiously and retreat when in danger of defeat.

  This counts as 5 massive 11th level Assaults against the taraakians.
  Each Assault is Category 0, with a + 5 bonus because of the sacrifice above.

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT: NONE!!!  The Defense of 144 sorta stopped these 5 attacks cold.

  This also counts as 5 Conventional Assaults.
  Each Assault is Category - 10, with a + 5 bonus because of the sacrifice above.

  We will make contact with the Green Gem and ask for assistance against  his/its ancient enemies (even if it won't leave the Time Space Continuum it can still aid us in several ways). We will also make contact with the Death Machines and ask them for the same (and ask that they don't attack us). If they are more than just unthinking automatons they should realise that the Terraakians are the greatest threat against them too and that cooperation is in order.

  RESULT - AUTOMATIC SUCCESS
  THE LOCH-NAR, WITH 12TH LEVEL MAGIC, APPEARS IN THE SPHERES.
  IT WILL ATTACK THE DEMIPLANE OF HOPE ON DAY 7.

  - - -

  FESTY DOG 

  This oerth virus will be added to the agent oerth which this time will only be dropped on evil factions and anywhere in the crystal spheres which is affected by the red pudding. Also I'll spread the Oerth virus among all my own ppl to test if it works for the good effects, if it does i'll be sending it everywhere!

  Against all evil IR Powers (The DM determines which Powers count as evil) this counts as a Category 0 Assault.
  Against non-evil IR Powers, this Assault has no effect.
  The Powers around Athas, those trapped in Ravenloft, and the Kevellond League are not affected by this Assault.

  One of Melkor’s Red Poison assaults is negated by this.  The other one, is unaffected.

  12 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% OF ALL THE PEOPLE OF THE FOLLOWING POWERS TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT:

  (Zelda's counterassault nullifies the turn to good effect of Festy Dog's attack, but not his nullification of Melkor's second Red Poison attack.)

  - - -

  SOLLIR

  Sollir (and also Mr. Draco and Serpenteye) have successfully contacted the Sleen (death machines), and given them the information that the Here exists, and given them the precise location of these Spheres for the purpose of magical transport.
  The Sleen have 11th level magic (if they did not, they would not be able to stand up to the taraakians.)

  The Sleen declare Attacks on the tarraakians, and launch Defenses to protect Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  The Sleen do not declare 11th Level Assaults or Conventional Assaults, realizing these would be useless against the taraakians.

  28 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NOTHING (Defense is 144.)

  - - -

  UVENELEI

  11th level assults/Lower assults/Convention strikes:  Everything. All of it. The whole navy of Selune, and the whole of the army.  Everyone who has any military experience or magical strength. All nukes are used, teleported to where theyneed to be. An hour is spent building a disaster againstVaegareoth. All  Groundpounders I have, some of whichwill have been made into guns at this point, will be fired at Vaegareoth.  Even those Apes and 
Shocker Lizards I had been raising a few months ago will be mobilized.The targets of all of these attacks is the Queen herself or the Hive's spellcasting force.

  This counts as a standard 11th level Assault.  It is resolved as a Category 0 Attack against the Hive Cluster.
  Because Uvenelei cannot use magic in the Sphere holding Athas, his attack is weakened by 5 Categories (to - 5)

  08 ROLLED
  RESULT:  Nothing!  Zilch!  Zero!  A Defense of 150 ensures that.

  This also counts as a standard Conventional Assault.  It is resolved as a Category - 10 Assault against the Hive Cluster.

  62 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - - -

  THE DM

  The Silver Hive is declaring an 11th Level Assault against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  This is a Category 0 Assault.

  52 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NOTHING!

  - - -

  The Silver Hive is declaring a Conventional Assault against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster.
  This is a Category - 10 Assault.

  07 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - -

  The Corrupted Allies of the Eternal Union are launching an 11th Level Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category 0 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  69 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.  50 billion people are killed.  Half of the surface of Toril is sterilized.  Half of the UC space stations are destroyed.  Other worlds and moons of the UC suffer a similar fate, enduring 50% destruction.

  The Corrupted Allies of the Eternal Union are launching a Conventional Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category - 10 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  92 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - -

  The Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood are launching an 11th Level Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category 0 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  41 ROLLED
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION.  The United Commonwealth of Toril passes into history.  Total casualties, 105 billion.

  The Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood are launching a Conventional Assault on the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This is a Category - 10 Attack.  As much destruction as is possible is the goal.

  90 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO EFFECT

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

  OTHER ACTIONS

  Kaboom has stated his Power is exploring the alternate Isle of the Phoenix.  

  It is worth noting the Alternate Reality is under a Category 0 (weakened to - 5) Assault by Melkor, with the Red Poison. 
  It is worth noting the Alternate Reality is under a Category - 10 (weakened to - 15) Assault by Melkor, with nuclear weapons.

  The Alternate Isle of the Phoenix suffered a total of 12% destruction to it's Main Infrastructure from Melkor's Attacks.  Enough to annoy them greatly.

  - - -

  Spoof has stated he might sacrifice his two main Powers to save others Powers.

  This will save two Powers, otherwise destroyed, of Spoof’s choice.  
  Spoof’s 2 Corrupted Allied Powers pull this feat.  
  Spoof’s two main Powers will be totally (and permanently) destroyed upon completion of this act.  His characters will survive, because he still has two surviving Powers.

  This act could save the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  SPOOF, IT'S YOUR CALL.  (AND I DO SUGGEST YOU MAKE THAT CALL, SIR.)

  - - -

  Uvenelei is using 11th level magic to resurrect the people of the Alliance of the Crescent.

  I have ruled that 11th Level Assaults cannot be countered with 11th level magic, as far as resurrection goes.
  However, you easily succeed in resurrecting the 9% of your Main Infrastructure killed by Melkor's nuclear assault.

  - - -

  Venus has completed building the city known as the Clouds of Oerth.
  However, this city is under a Category 0 (weakened to - 5) Assault by Melkor, with the Red Poison.

  No damage to the Clouds of Oerth.

  - - -

  Tokiwong's City of Chorazin and the World he was constructing, are unaffected by the above battle.

  The Mana Fortress was unaffected by the battle.

  'o Skoteino's Cube City was unaffected by the battle.

  Venus's Clouds of Oerth city was unaffected by the battle.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Because of the altered situation, the taraakians break off all hostilities with Forsaken One.

  They move immediately to protect the Demiplane of Hope (Kevellond League) from the Loch-Nar and those standing with it.

  They also move against the Sleen (death machines)

  They will engage in no hostilities with any of your IR Powers on Day 7.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Noooooo!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(The DM, looking immensely relieved, goes back offline.  The DM is very glad, in this case, that he makes lots of mistakes!)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, one of your players doesn`t share you relief, quite  the opposite. Well, at least I have decimated The Twilight Coalition and killed 3 billions of people in Commonwealth, not a complete failure.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*...*

"Do you copy Jonathan?"
"Yes sir"
"Good. Forget about it now"

That basicly means no more suicide for my people? They do have a goal now, again/still ^_^


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, I think I and the Forsaken One are quite relieved...

kris, biedt een vriendschap aan...we zijn opzich niet zo erg verschillend...en houdt de mist buiten de deur...help die mennekes...


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

The Church of Mercy has a defense of 16.

The Demons corrupted by the church have a defense of 10.

Since both of these powers are inside the Plane of Hope, can we add our defense collectively to the Plane? Stacking My two powers defense with Williams, as we are technically still defending "ourselves."

Also, you keep talking about the Mana Fortress in present tense. I would sure enjoy having a weapon like that, but it was to take 10 years. Is it underway? Did I send plans and mages 10 years into the past to start construction? Did I build it 10 years from now and send it back to current times? Just curious.

If so, I expect to use it against the Lok 'nar. Which reminds me of an NPC in the Master of Orion game. And the Taraakians remind me of the Alkari. And the Death Machines remind me of the Meklar.

Lok 'nar was the last Orion if I am correct. His ship was called the Avenger, and was able to use the best weapons in the game (save the stellar converter). Is this what I can expect from this ship? If so, then I have some notes on what that ships precise capabilities are. I have notes that make it one of the most powerful craft in existence. Death rays, neutron bombs, particle beams, spatial compressors, teleportation, time distortion (double attacks during a round). 

So I want to add my defense to the demi-plane of hope. I also want to know about my fortress and its construction. I would like to know if anyone from Delrune survived (they were supposed to be hidden in the Demi-plane of hope where they could be better protected).

I also have a question about Attack and Defense. Can you declare "I am attacking whichever force attacks me" or "I am defending whichever force is attacked by player x."


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: I really hate to bring this up, as it will mean greater destruction likely, but you forgot about the 11th level assaults of the Union of Worlds (not just the sacrifice thing).  You see, we made 11th level assaults (two per faction because of the Cydians like you said) against the Taraakians.  I know it probably won't do much, but it may do something.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, final email incoming, which shall end my participation in this IR, since I will have no more powers to play. Soon I am going offline till tomorrow evening.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh come, Melkor, don't be so miserable!

  You only just killed over 4 billion people in the UC! (The other 101 billion are all crammed into the Kevellond League or other shelters.)
  And you killed millions more on other worlds.

  You just annihilated the much vaunted United Commonwealth of Toril.

  And you DO still have 11th level Powers under your control.

  I'm just about to post them now.

  - - -

  Besides, Melkor, it was a VERY CLOSE thing.
  Just a few brackets over, and you WOULD have destroyed everything.

  You know the old saying: 

  If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, you misunderstood me, I know I still have 11th level magic power, but I won`t have soon  because of my actions. Their sacrifice won`t be futile I hope!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, was only my Avatar captured or Melkor himself? And what about the suicide thing?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Revised Order of Battle, Day 7*

THE (SECOND CHANCE) ORDER OF BATTLE, DAY 7

  - - -

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact (COUNTS AS TWO POWERS)
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 99% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	

  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 55% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	
  The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie -  11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Melkor)  The Red Army of Ravenloft - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact (NOTE - Another Red Army cannot be created by any Power)

  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 90% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  (Played by Sollir) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Sollir) The Red Army of Luna - 11th Level Infrastructure 84% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 10% intact
  Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  - (Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Tokiwong) The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune -  11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Venus’s Emerald Order - 11th Level Infrastructure 50% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light -  11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  (Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  - - -

  (Played by the DM) The taraakian fleet - 12th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by the DM)  Zouron the Dark, Darklord of Ravenloft, and his Undead Legions - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Sleen Armada - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Loch-Nar (100% intact)

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS

 (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - DISARMED, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  William's Kevellond League / Domain of Hope - 11th Level Infrastructure 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact

   (Played by the DM) The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 11th Level Infrastructure 0% intact, Main Infrastructure 50% intact

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 38% intact
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 4% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 38% intact
  (Played by the DM)  The Ascendant League - 38% intact

  POWERS TRAPPED IN RAVENLOFT - ALL ARE NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 50% intact


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MELKOR AND VENUS*

Uh ... Melkor the God Himself was captured.

  However, he was captured by a beautiful girl (Zelda.)  
  What better fate could he have possibly hoped for?!

  - - -

  Melkor, the suicide thing is going as planned.

  Geez, haven't you noticed we have a lot of suicide declarations here ... why, I see two of them in the last 20 posts, and I know of another possible one.

  The DM advises that living is much better.

  Being dead is a lousy way to live.

  It doesn't pay even the minimum wage.
  It has no fringe benefits.
  You can't chase girls (or boys) when you're dead.
  You can't gloat over fallen enemies when you're dead.
  You can't argue and debate with stubborn opponents at peace conferences when you're dead.

  Besides, being dead smells bad.
  And, it makes one very dirty, and you can't even take a bath.

  It is a great weight loss program, I will admit - a good fringe benefit, except it goes a bit overboard.

  - - -

  Say, Melkor, if your Powers destroy themselves, mind if I give you some of mine?

  I have too many Powers to play, and I want others to play them.

  - - -

  Say, Venus, you still have a blue-green world here, for the Emerald Order to defend.

  No need to blow up the Emerald Order, to repair any blown up planets!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Zelda
> 
> Melkor laughs to Ergoth-Nog:
> 
> -So, vermin, you think that imprisoning myself brought you victory?!
> 
> -Fool, this is the end! Eternal Night is coming to claim everything! Black Flame shall consume all! Soon my revenge will be complete! *




OOC

Melkor, your PC CAN'T talk to us unless we choose to talk with him. We did not, we put him into a 'box', and that's that. Your fate we gave into hands of Siobhan and Kalanyr. You can make comment to them if they say 'they wish to talk WITH you'. You don't have personal power, you are held helpless. You can't see, move, nothing. You are in statis. Still, silent, no will, no movement, no thought.

So you don't speak. Does this clear out what imprisoment by me means?

And truly, if your character would have wanted to chat with 'us', he should have done that earlier.

Oh, and Ergoth-Nog couldn't talk with you anymore, even if he'd like to (and he doesn't), and those interested 'why' can see it later.

((Oh, but IRL I fond your IC speeches really funny, but character itself turned into entropy bringer. I don't play faction that would just let such characer go doing such things. Now pick new PC, I doubt we'll see Melkor the Evil One anymore.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, ok, Zelda is giving you over to Kalanyr and Black Omega's character Siobhan.

  Which means Melkor will be in the hands of a beautiful faerie girl (Siobhan) - or, at least, half in her hands.

  I can't call Kalanyr a pretty girl, or a girl at all, obviously - unless, as usual, I made another ghastly goof.

  - - -

  Ok, I will make a ruling here.  
  And, this ruling shall be silly.

  Melkor posted:

  Hmm, Edena, can my PC completely erase himself from existence, beyond any possibility of resurrection, like Galan Dracos did in Chronicles Of Huma to avoid wrath of Tahkisis?

  ANSWER:

  Melkor, Lord Melkor can do that if and only if Kalanyr or anyone else besides Siobhan decides to torture him or interrogate him or otherwise make life difficult for him.
  If Siobhan decides to torture Melkor, he cannot escape!  No way out!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena, I posted that a while back about giving Melkor away as wedding gift.

I just remained Melkor's player that his character is not allowed (currenly) any speaking. Now that wouldn't be imprisoment if he could still affect reality when not allowed.

Hehe, and me IRL might be (maybe even cute) girl, but Mr Ergoth-Nog is not cute or at least not girl, and Katha, well, she is pretty old girl.


Hehee. 

Hehee, Melkor this gave me some good time, since I've been player not able to do much almost all the time.
At least I got my favourite bad guy. 


And please, if your faction goes down under let Edena give you new one.

After all, that's one thing that has been in my mind for long time, with my single meek little power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hey Zelda, want another Power?

  I have the Silver Hive, a good Power, and I'm just looking to give it to a good player!

  - - -

  And yeah, Melkor ... I have this here Spleen (death machine) Armada.  
  I wish to unload it on a sufficiently fiendish Player!
  You are my first choice.

  - - -

  By the way, if Siobhan is having second thoughts about torturing poor ol Melkor, remember what he did to Forrester's concubine!

  - - -

  TO ZELDA

  (smiles a really evil, wicked smile)

  Hey Zelda, would you like to play the taraakians?
  If you do, I think I could arrange that.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena,

I don't know how to play hive... ok, I can.

But I want to stick with my one faction for now.
If something joins me, it must happen for In-game reasons. And good hive mind faction would probably be bit creepy to my people.

They are against non-free-willed assimiltations, corruption, and alignment changes after all.


My faction btw, are neural, not good power. People of all alignments. Majority N, CN and GC. Ergoth Nog is CG leader however.

Their ways are currenly hightly Storm Rider infulence joined, aka druidic, with high belief in nature's spiritual ways and personal freedom. Barbarians are less sensible and agressive folk, and hate anything telling them what to do. Ratikians tend to like OA and diplomatic approach. Quite a mixed lot really. Stereotypical appoach this is, thisx isn't this simple.


Silver Hive might be cool to play when/if this power of mine gets blasted away.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> TO ZELDA
> 
> (smiles a really evil, wicked smile)
> 
> Hey Zelda, would you like to play the taraakians?
> If you do, I think I could arrange that. *




Me play Taraakians?! Are you out of your mind?! 

Ah, but seriously, is this ploy to make me continue little spar with Melkor? 

OOC seriously. I could not play Taraakians the way you do. I don't really get well into lawful mentalities. And me accepting 12th level power as player, would likely upset other players.

If you want to make them characters to somebody, I'd suggest you give them to someone who can play them right and does not abuse their power.

Also, it would be preferable IMO to hear what other players like of idea moving them to any player.

My opinions in this are pretty neutral.


And I liked your suggestion actually. I laughted a good while. After all suspicious whining I've taken part about them, you ask if I wish to me to play them. Poetic Justice. Now that is really *evil*, in funny way.

LOL


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Well I am sacrificing my 11th level powers to bring on my ultimate Armageddon Plan( see my email Edena), this is what I meant, and Melkor won`t order it to stop in any circumstances, his hatred and desire for revenge are greater than will to survive.


----------



## Creamsteak

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Edena,
> 
> The Church of Mercy has a defense of 16.
> 
> The Demons corrupted by the church have a defense of 10.*



*

This is correct I believe. Now for the questions. You didn't respond to any of them, and I feel that they are important to me and my allies.



			Since both of these powers are inside the Plane of Hope, can we add our defense collectively to the Plane? Stacking My two powers defense with Williams, as we are technically still defending "ourselves." That would give the Plane a much heavier defense rating.
		
Click to expand...



Note the above. I want to add 26 Defense to the Plane of Hope.



			Also, you keep talking about the Mana Fortress in present tense. I would sure enjoy having a weapon like that, but it was to take 10 years. Is it underway? Did I send plans and mages 10 years into the past to start construction? Did I build it 10 years from now and send it back to current times? Just curious.
		
Click to expand...


Well Edena, what is the situation with the Fortress. So far I thought it was just an idea, but maybe I could find a way to bring it to me.




			If so, I expect to use it against the Lok 'nar. Which reminds me of an NPC in the Master of Orion game. And the Taraakians remind me of the Alkari. And the Death Machines remind me of the Meklar. Lok 'nar was the last Orion if I am correct. His ship was called the Avenger, and was able to use the best weapons in the game (save the stellar converter). Is this what I can expect from this ship? If so, then I have some notes on what that ships precise capabilities are. I have notes that make it one of the most powerful craft in existence. Death rays, neutron bombs, particle beams, spatial compressors, teleportation, time distortion (double attacks during a round).
		
Click to expand...


This is just a note. If you wouldn't mind me showing everyone the Lok 'Nar's stats (formatted for DnD) I am going to do it when I get home.




			So I want to add my defense to the demi-plane of hope. I also want to know about my fortress and its construction. I would like to know if anyone from Delrune survived (they were supposed to be hidden in the Demi-plane of hope where they could be better protected).

I also have a question about Attack and Defense. Can you declare "I am attacking whichever force attacks me" or "I am defending whichever force is attacked by player x."
		
Click to expand...


*
That rounds out my questions. Sorry I am reposting them. I would like a response to at least the question about adding my defense to Williams.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Edena:


By the way, if Siobhan is having second thoughts about torturing poor ol Melkor, remember what he did to Forrester's concubine! 


Well, he intended to do the same to Siobhan( see my post when I thought I captured her).


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

If you want a player for the Taraakians, I would love that job. I like lawful good races. I like starships. I like doing stats for abnormally advanced super weapons. I even have a reference source for this information.

I could also do stats for the Sleen. If Melkor wants them. I know what I am talking about: Alkari (Orions/Taraakians) and Meklar (Antarans/Sleen). I also know a good mentality to use for both of these groups. I have the knowledge, but do you think I deserve the power?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well I am sacrificing my 11th level powers to bring on my ultimate Armageddon Plan( see my email Edena), this is what I meant, and Melkor won`t order it to stop in any circumstances, his hatred and desire for revenge are greater than will to survive. *




So, They all were following Melkor brainlessly after all. I thought many of them wanted to overthrow him.

Just curious. 

((And as minor note, Melkor the Evil One himself can't give order to either direction unless allowed, he is imprisoned.  ))


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Zelda:

So, They all were following Melkor brainlessly after all. I thought many of them wanted to overthrow him. 

Just curious.  

((And as minor note, Melkor the Evil One himself can't give order to either direction unless allowed, he is imprisoned.  ))



Well, they understand that they are about to be destroyed, and rebellion was mostly crushed when Melkor got out from Ravenloft. Not to mention that bulk of my forces consists of Red Army. And orders were already given!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Melkor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, they understand that they are about to be destroyed, and rebellion was mostly destroyed when Melkor got out from Ravenloft. Not to mention that bulk of my forces consists of Red Army. *




Ok. 

We'll see what happens. There is new power for your taking if NOT... when you fail to destroy all. 

(little teasing that was)

You know, Siobhan is one hell of a lady, and she might manage to interogate what exactly that next plan of destruction was, that Melkor was planning.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Now come, Melkor, Venus, stay in this until Turn 10.
  I was counting on you.

  Don't leave me to deal with the rest of these maniacs all alone.

  And Zelda, you'd do fine with the taraakians.
  It's just a matter of attitude - believe in yourself, lady fair!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

venus already said he was staying a while back: in his "Did you get that johansson" "yes" "so no more suicide" post...


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  By the way, if Siobhan is having second thoughts about torturing poor ol Melkor, remember what he did to Forrester's concubine!*




Siobhan recalls vividly.  But...at the same time she's CG.  And loves life and freedom.  Torturing Melkor won't change all the bad things that have happened.  If anything it would be like giving into Melkor's point of view.  Melkor might find Justice at Siobhan's hands.  But not petty vengence.

Hey Edena, check your email.  I'm not quitting the IR but I could really use some feedback when you have time.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Siobhan recalls vividly.  But...at the same time she's CG.  And loves life and freedom.  Torturing Melkor won't change all the bad things that have happened.*




But it might change what will happen. Now you do want to know what plans he had for his servants=slaves to do, right?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Why would you torture him? He can't shield himself from 11th level mind probing...that'd be more CG than torturing...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *Why would you torture him? He can't shield himself from 11th level mind probing...that'd be more CG than torturing... *




Very wise note.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Just because I don't play Good doesn't mean I don't undestand Good...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena

I don't think Melkor's disarmed factions could do any 11the level suicide blasting.

Their 11th caster's aren't there to do!

((those who have them left, but are partially destroyed in that department, can't pull off full plans either.))

Just pointing out.

Is this so?


----------



## Gurdjieff

I'm indeed staying since there now is something to stay for 

And I still have a concubine, rescued from the shade world, freed from Melkor's grip. 
*dumdiedum*

*cough*[color=222222]revenge[/color]*cought*


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I hope this is the last time I post this:

Can I stack my defense with Williams in the Domain of Hope?

Why is the Mana Fortress refered to in "present" tense in many of your posts. It is currently still in the planning department of my computer. If I can build it, and send it back in time to this point -or- send an order of mages ten years into the past to construct it -or- travel to the end of the Winds of time and accelerate its construction so it gets done soon: Then I will do that in order to make it in the "present" tense.

If Zelda takes the Taraakians, and Melkor takes the Slaade, then can I do your ship stats -please? I have this reference for constructing battle ships, and I could really easily design the ships.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena, There is a rather major mistake in your post (or perhaps the mistake is mine).
When you requested the attacks and defences for day 6 I couldn't make contact with Mr Draco and therefore sent you a preliminary template so that the Union would not be inactive for the day. That is the template you have based your ruling on.
 Soon after I sent the first template I got an e-mail from Mr Draco and we both decided that the template needed to be changed. Therefore we sent a second template to you, overriding the first, we did this only hours after I sent the first one. This is the valid template for day six: 



 >Attacks/Defenses: 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Serepenteye: 
>*Category 4 attack- Taraakians 
>*Category 4 defense- hive cluster 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Mr. Draco: 
>*Category 4 attack- Taraakians 
>*Category 4 defense- hive cluster 
> 
>Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Category 4 attack- Taraakians 
>*Category 4 defense- hive cluster 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Union of Oerth: 
>*Category 4 attack- Taraakians 
>*Category 4 defense- hive cluster 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Category 4 attack- Taraakians 
>*Category 4 defense- hive cluster 
> 
>11th Level Assaults: 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Serpenteye: 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Mr. Draco: 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
> 
>Humanoid Alliance: 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Union of Oerth: 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Humanoid Alliance: 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
>*11th level magical assault of gravatic/electromagnetic waves 
>(Taraakians) 
> 
>Conventional Assaults: 
> 
>Union of Oerth: 
>* Weapons of Mass Destruction assault (50% of all our weapons of 
>massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian 
>armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful 
>spells of illusion and misdirection) 
> 
>Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Weapons of Mass Destruction assault (50% of all our weapons of 
>massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian 
>armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful 
>spells of illusion and misdirection) 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Union of Oerth: 
>*Weapons of Mass Destruction assault (50% of all our weapons of 
>massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian 
>armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful 
>spells of illusion and misdirection) 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Weapons of Mass Destruction assault (50% of all our weapons of 
>massdestruction, including groundpounders) against the terraakian 
>armies in the Multiverse (teleports and missiles hidden by powerful 
>spells of illusion and misdirection) 
> 
>Also: 
> 
>*Our conventional elite armies of reanimated Angels, Elder Ones, 
>Demons, Dragons and Devils (who died in the battles of turn 6 and 
>were reanimated as per our e-mails to you) and our Nightfighters, 
>Dragons, mobile Living Walls, 40,000 PLs of elite Cydians, Kas and 
>the God Emperor and their bodyguards will undertake an attack 
>against the Taraakian's ship. Kas and the God Emperor will fight 
>cautiously and retreat when in danger of defeat. Kas has the Sword 
>of Kas with him. (note that even 12th level magic only provides 
>defense half the time) The NPCs of Kas' elite guard will also be in 
>this attack force (they are Cydians also by now). Kas and the God 
>Emperor will borrow 10'000 PLs each from our remaining forces and 
>add that to their PLs for the duration of the battle. 
> 
>*We will sacrifice 10,000PL of willing martyrs in defiling magic to 
>increase our 11th level attacks against the Taraakians. We will 
>only do this if it will give us a net bonus of at least +5. 
> 
>*The method of attack is imprisonment and change to Cydians (thus 
>getting the Union of Worlds 12th level magic). 
> 
>*Our entire remaining population will be transported to the God 
>Emperors divine domain The City of Gold on Mechanus, though we will 
>keep armies ready for counter attacks if any of our territories are 
>assaulted. This includes the population of our colonies, Krynn and 
>the Humanoid Alliance. 
> 
>11th Level Feats: 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Serpenteye: 
>*Work on Cydians 
> 
>Union of Oerth- Mr. Draco: 
>*Work on the Crown of the Universe 
> 
>Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Work on Cydians 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Union of Oerth: 
>*Work on the crown of the universe 
> 
>Corrupted allies of the Humanoid Alliance: 
>*Work on Cydians 
>---------- 
> 
>Serpenteye 
> 
>Btw, How many PLs do we have now? (From cydian transformation, 
>colonization reanimations etc.) We really need to know. 
> 

The summoning of the Loch-Nar should be in there too,  or somewhere in our other posts to you.
I appologize for the confusion.
-

Note: The sacrifice was not to empower the assaults. The sacrifice was intended to enhance our 11th level attack (to imprison terraakians and turn them into Cydians). We stated, in both the first and the second template that it was intended for the attack. (attacks and assaults are quite different, yes?)

This might make some difference in the survival of the terraakian fleet, perhaps.


----------



## Serpenteye

__________Edena posted:
Because of the altered situation, the taraakians break off all hostilities with Forsaken One. 

They move immediately to protect the Demiplane of Hope (Kevellond League) from the Loch-Nar and those standing with it. 

They also move against the Sleen (death machines) 

They will engage in no hostilities with any of your IR Powers on Day 7.
___________


"Ah, yes. My master plan is succeeding. The Time-Spacers will kill each other off and the power in these worlds will be returned to us, our old rivals and allies. The only problem now, for the Union of Worlds, is Ravenloft. Not a minor problem, indeed, but there might be a way."

"The Demiplane of Hope?"

"The Demiplane of Hope. That's one way and perhaps one of the best, that remains to be seen." 

"As always, the future remains to be seen. Brilliant deduction, father."

The God Emperor laughs, "I see your social skills are improving rapidly, but do be careful with that sharp wit of yours, lest you cut yourself with it. Shall we resume our topic of discussion? The Demiplane of Hope, the antithesis of the Domains of Dread under the Light Power Hazen of Veluna. Obviously we will not evacuate into his domains, the dangers, of all kinds, are too great and I suspect that before long most of the population of the demiplane will be fleeing out of it to safer hiding-places.
 No, think of the two demiplanes as two unmovable points, the Domains of Dread on one side and the Domains of Hope on the other. The Core Prime" [the worlds of the IR] "in between, currently anchored only to the Demiplane of Dread which is constantly trying pull us in by shortening their rope to us. In the past we could do little about that, since Ravenloft was our only immovable point and to touch it, even to push away from it, is likely to pull you in or be ineffectual. Now, if we can attach a chain to Hazen's plane and make that chain strong enough we can pull ourselves back out of the vicinity of the Domains of Dread and back into neutral space. The theory is simple, the execution difficult. But we must try. Meanwhile we must make certain that the Demiplane of Hope is saved, without disturbing the balance of power we have created."

"A tangled weave, but will you be the spider or the fly?" 


_____

ooc:
Yesterday I suggested that we move the IR to another message board, since the EN-boards are overburdened and extremely annoying. Tokiwong suggested that we use his boards instead, but the discussion disappeared in the general mayhem. I ask you once again, all players in the IR (and Edena Too), should we stay here or not?

My vote is: Move to another board.


----------



## The Forsaken One

-------------------------------------------

My power is now open to suggestions. Let them come.

-------------------------------------------

I make a threat to the Silver Hive that if they don't fall back under my rule I'm gonna let them and some other powers have it because of their rebellion, return and have lives spared.

The power who controlls them (Zelda?) will automatically be seen as Hostile, if you also controll the Taraakians the deal for them automatically blows over.



Edited, **Sigh** screw you smorrie


----------



## The Forsaken One

/me keeps pondering how the hell he can ascend to the god of dreams.

/me offers a sack of goldpieces for any possible good idea.

(think of brilliant mass altering changes.. me thinks of Sigil.. anyone..?)


----------



## The Forsaken One

ARGH WOMEN!!!


If anyone had any really strange mails or MSN messages today.. 
It's because my girlfriend was behind my computer...

Women.. 

[edit=Sorry Zelda]


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:*  Well just waiting now to see how my planet is coming along... the sooner that is finished the sooner I can start other plans... if the Taraakians want to deal... then Iuz will deal... but if they continue their crazed assault then no deal the same with others... not sure which side of the fence I am on as of yet... but I do no all of this vioplence will only beget more... and soon there will be nothing left...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Forsaken One, I don't think this is the way to gain many allies. I hoped (and said on The Lurkers Forum) that you would not use your power to blackmail powers (especially William was against this, and he said that if you do that he could become your enemy)...

Really, this isn't the time for this kind of posts, this kind of threats. You want your vengance, take it, you want peace, make it. But do force these factions to do your bidding...it's wrong.

Forsaken One, no matter how fulfilling that post might have been, I ask you to revoke  it. This will, in the end, not give us victory, or satisfaction. This way, eventually, we will be forced to join the Spleen or the Loch-Nar.

Please, be reasonable, show forgiveness...

(And don't forget Shar, eventually: your revenge will come, when they least expect it... )


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

(deleted)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ok.. post above edited....

Now know that I'm better then the most of you in forgiving and damn I'm risking Good AL here and we don't want that to happen now do we?

I forgive this once and only this once. I'm forgetting the... lets say... "mislead" actions from you all against me...

I'm in here to survive and to ascend and to become a ultra cool god of dreams and have my own plane (the dreaming yeah ).
So as long as there is a chance to survive and reach that goal I'm here to survive and live.

Open to suggestions for changes that are worth while.... (think fundamental people and think Sigil if you want to ).

The threat to the silver Hive stands.... call it a matter of principle.

I'm offering a second chance to the Taraakians, any response Edena?
They with their 12th magic might give some helpfull divinations towards what I should do with my changes that will be worthwhile and maybe conflict deciding...

For once I'm not asking or demanding but I'm only offering....


(Kaboom, Unve and Black Omega thanks to Skot you and you worlds just crawled through the eye of a needle. Good thing a Queen does have her Cerebrates no?).

LIVE FOR THE SWARRRMMM!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Rom ik dreig denk ik beter als jij in dit geval 

En ik denk dat ik op het moment wat meer "vrienden" (allesvernietigende apen maja...) heb.

Maar zoals je ziet heb al aangepast.
Maaruh.. zoals je misschien al wist ik reageer NIET goed op bedreigingen dus ik zou die post removen 


Owjah, nou je het over dieren hebt. 
Weet je wat die doen als ze in het nauwgedreven worden?



Owjah, ik maak geen IC of OOC afspraken meer met je want dit soort situaties had je volgens de afspraak maar gewoon te volgen weet je nog?
Dus die maken we maar niet meer met jou


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Shar....*

My eternal idol and source of inspiration.

Vaeregoth prays to Shar and makes some great offerings to her as a token of respect and gratitute for inspiration.
Vaeregoth also dedicates the collapsing of a Star to her!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Unvenelie...*

PLEASE LEARN TO READ MORE CAREFULLY

I never killed millions or billions or people. 
Before I collapsed the Star I evacuated the Civillian population to WIlliam and Venus and those that stayed behind were protected by my 11th level magic powers.

The only things I killed were undead and some other magical based stuff on Athas (rare....) with the other change and I never heard anyone about that.
So please... cut the crap that I'm a murderer of billions on the world of Athas.

And you already weren't popular with me so be smart and take the offer for peace and let me forgive you and your "mislead actions" and let's end the grudge IC and OOC here and now.

People seem to miss alot of my actions.. sometimes comes inhandy.. sometimes doesn't.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Shar....*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *My eternal idol and source of inspiration.
> 
> Vaeregoth prays to Shar and makes some great offerings to her as a token of respect and gratitute for inspiration.
> Vaeregoth also dedicates the collapsing of a Star to her! *




Actually, I don't think Shar exists anymore. In the second IR, when the victory of the United Commonwealth and Good seemed inevitable most of the evil torillian gods (including Shar) merged together into a single God of Evil; Lord Melkor. So, when you're praying to Shar you're really praying to Melkor, who once called Veregoth "A small ant with big ambitions."


----------



## The Forsaken One

If that's the case I'm still praying to a dead goddess and still offering and dedicating to her memmory.

Since it's most certainly not the case that I'm dedicating anything to that........ nevermind.

Just cherishing the memmory


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey everybody,

William and most of the Alliance of Oerth know this, and I'll just go over it briefly. On the 25th of this month I am leaving for Minnesota (and I will have access to no telephone, let alone a computer) for a month. I will be back on the 4th of July, but I think I am moving then. Then I have to go to the dentist on the 9th, and get my Wisdom teeth done: so I will be a bit groggy. So if this IR continues on past the 25th, I'm basically screwed. I will be back from the 10th of July on (and I will be running three role playing games over the summer), but I expect that to be a far far time away for the IR.

Just felt that Edena, and anyone who is curious should know. I hope that maybe I can influence the game to slow down, or even reach its climax, before I have to leave. I guess I will just have to see. (Also, I use hotmail, and every 30 days they verify your account, so any mail sent to me after I leave goes straight to the infernal pits of deleted files.)


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, 50% of your people were just anhilated as hundreds of Spheres of Anhilation descended upon Vesve(which is now a big pool of Red Goo I hope), but Siobhan is a nice girl, and she won`t lower herself to revenge, will she?*



As if revenge would bring anything back that has been lost.  As is torture would bring anything back.  Though since so much of Vesve was in the Domain of Hope I'm not assuming it's all wasted.

Note, I'm not saying Siobhan and Kalanyr would not do something truly nasty and memorable to Melkor.  Just that on Siobhan's side it would not be out of petty vengence.

*



			Hmm, Edena, can my PC completely erase himself from existence, beyond any possibility of resurrection, like Galan Dracos did in Chronicles Of Huma to avoid wrath of Tahkisis?
		
Click to expand...


*Probably too late for that, since you are already the boy in a box.


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Posted by Edena:
> 
> Mwahahahahaha! *



Yes, I win my bet!  I -said- Melkor should be doing a Mwahahaha laugh!  Well, Bwahahaha.  But I think it's close enough.


----------



## William Ronald

*Sadder than words can say*

I will do some in character posts a little later.  I have been busy and just got on line and read everything.

The Forsaken One, you may have evacuated Athas or secured it.  However, there were three other inhabited worlds in the same star system.  When you ended nuclear fusion, why I am not sure, they died.  This helped bring the fifth touch.  Edena has stated that those worlds died.  So, the correct term would be in Athasspace billions on three worlds died.

You could use two of your dreams in the manner Edena described and ask him if it would work.

I am going offline for a while.  I need to think.

The Taraakians sought to preserve life.  Even at the price of the freedom of some of the powers of the IR, freedom which would have been granted eventually.  It should be recalled that Mr. Draco also summoned the Taraakians.

So, I suggest that if you want something other than the Sixth Touch.

I am tired of in character and out of character arguments. I will try to keep the Domain of Hope intact.  However, consider the incorrect descriptions of total destruction.  If this is what you really want in the IR, then that is what will be.  You can think of other alternatives.

I am unsure of what they are, but you can figure something out.

However, the Forsaken One, if Vaeregoth stopped the destruction and saved billions of lives, he would likely have enough good will to have many worshippers and become a god.  A lot of people who have lost loved ones want to live.  Doing something to prevent the destruction of worlds would probably give you a BIG BOOST to godhood.   They would be grateful, and such gratitude would likely mean worshippers.  Also, saving the worlds, as Edena suggested, would mean Vaeregoth has someplace to put her temples.

I would like to have something rather than an IR in Ravenloft.

Also, I do have the right to call for help.  Everyone else is, so I have.

I tried to bring in the Taraakians to keep us out of Ravenloft. They can enter and leave the Domain of Dread at will.  My idea was that they could halt or slow the fighting, we could try to get away from Ravenloft, and resume blasting each other.

Any ideas of how to prevent the slip into Ravenloft is welcome. Also, if I have offended anyone, I apologize.

Edena:   I sent my e-mail on help.  I think I have as much right to ask for help as anyone else in the IR.  

Also, maybe a move to a different boards might be good. We could use Tokiwong's or Bugbear could set something up at his site.


----------



## William Ronald

The Forsaken One:

Please check your e-mail.  It is very important!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*Sighs*  There seems to be no need for extra villains, so I suppose Hellmaster Phibrizzo will step out of the limelight for a bit, it was good while it lasted 

Corrupted Black Brotherhood (Tri-Dominatrix)
11th level attack: Taraakians
11th level defense: Loch-Nar
1 day action: Summon and enhance massive amounts of red pudding to attack everything I can of Greyspace

Red Army of Luna
11th level attack:  Taraakians
11th level defense: Loch-Nar
1 day action: Summon and enhance massive amounts of red pudding to attack everything I can of Greyspace

Edena, can I summon a god of kender or similar to steal Forsaken One's diadem of dreams?  Also, have you gotten *any* of my emails?  There's still about six sitting in your inbox if you have got them all...

(*Volunteers to play any extra evil powers available )


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Justwaiting to get confirmation on the status of my projects like how far along I am


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi

How many emails do you guys send? I havn't sent one in the past week at least. (I'm not counting Attack/Defense declarations). Man... anyway,

Taraakians, I will aid you in destroying the Lok 'nar. I defend the Demi-Plane of Hope with my current defense rating.


----------



## Creamsteak

Damn autologin. I meant to post that last post as creamsteak. Jesus, Sollir is right: this is confusing. Especially when I leave and come back three hours later and I am still logged in somehow. That is why nobody can get on, I'm somehow staying logged in even when my computer is off. Any way I can fix that?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Some Answers*

Venus

  I'm indeed staying since there now is something to stay for 
  And I still have a concubine, rescued from the shade world, freed from Melkor's grip. 

  ANSWER:

  And what happens if Melkor's attack succeeds on Day 7, Venus?

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Edena, 

  I hope this is the last time I post this: 

  Can I stack my defense with Williams in the Domain of Hope?

  ANSWER:  

  Yes

  Why is the Mana Fortress refered to in "present" tense in many of your posts. It is currently still in the planning department of my computer. If I can build it, and send it back in time to this point -or- send an order of mages ten years into the past to construct it -or- travel to the end of the Winds of time and accelerate its construction so it gets done soon: Then I will do that in order to make it in the "present" tense. 

  ANSWER:

  Because I am not perfect.
  I referred to the Mana Fortress for ease of reference.
  Of course it's still in the planning stages.

  And the way the IR is going, nobody is going to be left alive to complete those plans, unless people start working together to solve the situation.

  If Zelda takes the Taraakians, and Melkor takes the Slaade, then can I do your ship stats -please? I have this reference for constructing battle ships, and I could really easily design the ships.

  ANSWER:

  Thanks for the offer, Creamsteak.

  However, my offer to Zelda was to Zelda only.
  The Alliance of Oerth has allies enough - it does not need more.  
  Your Power, Creamsteak, is a member of the Alliance of Oerth.
  And I will not give the taraakians to the Union of Oerth to play, obviously.
  So, I must play them.

  If Melkor suicides his Powers, and then does not take any new Powers, I must assume Melkor is quitting the IR.  
  I look at results, not reasons given.
  If people quit the IR, the IR cannot go on, obviously.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Edena, There is a rather major mistake in your post (or perhaps the mistake is mine). 
  When you requested the attacks and defences for day 6 I couldn't make contact with Mr Draco and therefore sent you a preliminary template so that the Union would not be inactive for the day. That is the template you have based your ruling on. 
  Soon after I sent the first template I got an e-mail from Mr Draco and we both decided that the template needed to be changed. Therefore we sent a second template to you, overriding the first, we did this only hours after I sent the first one. This is the valid template for day six: 

  ANSWER:

  I appreciate the mistake.
  However, I cannot go back and change the past now - it would be grossly unfair to the other players, and furthermore I actually believe it might well be literally impossible for me to do.

  I rolled your 5 Attacks, and your 12 11th Level Assaults, and your 12 Conventional Assaults.
  The problem was, that the taraakians had many people defending them, and the total Defense was around 140.
  Your attacks could not get through that.

  11th Level Assaults and Conventional Assaults do not stack, the way 11th Level ATTACKS do.

  Thus, your 12 11th Level Assault were each resolved at Category 5 (0 + 5 for your sacrifice), not as Category 60 (12 x 5.)

  11th Level Assaults aren't really effective against 11th Level Powers.
  They are all too effective against Non-11th Level Powers, as Melkor's Red Poison 11th Level Assault showed.
  Had I rolled low on his attack, there WOULD have been 100% destruction, not 12%.
  I just happened to roll high - a 72.  Everyone got lucky.

  Or, as I said, a Second Chance.


  *Work on Cydians 
  >Btw, How many PLs do we have now? (From cydian transformation, colonization reanimations etc.) We really need to know. 

  ANSWER:

  I cannot answer that right now.  I do not know.

  The summoning of the Loch-Nar should be in there too, or somewhere in our other posts to you. 

  ANSWER:

  The Loch-Nar has arrived.
  It is attacking the Kevellond League, Attack Category 40 for 12th level magic.

  I appologize for the confusion. 

  ANSWER:

  No need to apologize.  

  - 

  Note: The sacrifice was not to empower the assaults. The sacrifice was intended to enhance our 11th level attack (to imprison terraakians and turn them into Cydians). We stated, in both the first and the second template that it was intended for the attack. (attacks and assaults are quite different, yes?) 
  This might make some difference in the survival of the terraakian fleet, perhaps. 

  ANSWER:

  I know that, and took it into account.
  I am saying it again, though:  11th Level Assaults do not stack, and your Assaults could not penetrate the massive Defense.

  And the 11th Level Dueling Attack against the taraakians failed.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Edena posted: 

  Because of the altered situation, the taraakians break off all hostilities with Forsaken One. 
  They move immediately to protect the Demiplane of Hope (Kevellond League) from the Loch-Nar and those standing with it. 
  They also move against the Sleen (death machines) 
  They will engage in no hostilities with any of your IR Powers on Day 7. 

  Ah, yes. My master plan is succeeding. The Time-Spacers will kill each other off and the power in these worlds will be returned to us, our old rivals and allies. The only problem now, for the Union of Worlds, is Ravenloft. Not a minor problem, indeed, but there might be a way.

  The Demiplane of Hope?

  The Demiplane of Hope. That's one way and perhaps one of the best, that remains to be seen.

  As always, the future remains to be seen. Brilliant deduction, father.

  The God Emperor laughs, 

  I see your social skills are improving rapidly, but do be careful with that sharp wit of yours, lest you cut yourself with it. Shall we resume our topic of discussion? The Demiplane of Hope, the antithesis of the Domains of Dread under the Light Power Hazen of Veluna. Obviously we will not evacuate into his domains, the dangers, of all kinds, are too great and I suspect that before long most of the population of the demiplane will be fleeing out of it to safer hiding-places. 
  No, think of the two demiplanes as two unmovable points, the Domains of Dread on one side and the Domains of Hope on the other. The Core Prime [the worlds of the IR] in between, currently anchored only to the Demiplane of Dread which is constantly trying pull us in by shortening their rope to us. In the past we could do little about that, since Ravenloft was our only immovable point and to touch it, even to push away from it, is likely to pull you in or be ineffectual. Now, if we can attach a chain to Hazen's plane and make that chain strong enough we can pull ourselves back out of the vicinity of the Domains of Dread and back into neutral space. The theory is simple, the execution difficult. But we must try. Meanwhile we must make certain that the Demiplane of Hope is saved, without disturbing the balance of power we have created.
  A tangled weave, but will you be the spider or the fly? 

  ANSWER:

  That will not work.
  The reason it will not work is because Hazen's Demiplane is still only a single Realm.
  Ravenloft has dozens of Realms within it.
  The chain would stretch, then snap, leaving the Demiplane of Hope where it is, and the IR pulled into Ravenloft.

  However, the Loch-Nar intends to make sure that this never becomes an issue.
  If the Loch-Nar wins, and it has it's way, Ravenloft will look like a nice place to visit, compared with what used to be the Demiplane of Hope.


  ooc: 

  Yesterday I suggested that we move the IR to another message board, since the EN-boards are overburdened and extremely annoying. Tokiwong suggested that we use his boards instead, but the discussion disappeared in the general mayhem. I ask you once again, all players in the IR (and Edena Too), should we stay here or not? 

  My vote is: Move to another board.

  ANSWER:

  I will support that if:

  The new board is open to all players.
  The new board can be accessed by all players.
  The new board has the bandwidth to handle the IR.
  The new board is up constantly.
  The players in the IR overwhelmingly vote to move to the new board.

  There is still an IR to move to the new board.
  Considering the declarations I am getting right now via e-mail, there is a significant chance there will not be.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  My power is now open to suggestions. Let them come. 

  I make a threat to the Silver Hive that if they don't fall back under my rule I'm gonna let them and some other powers have it because of their rebellion, return and have lives spared. 

  ANSWER:

  If I am playing the Silver Hive still, they tell the Hive Cluster that it can go blow it out their ears.
  If Zelda is playing the Silver Hive, it is up to her to respond to this threat.

  The power who controlls them (Zelda?) will automatically be seen as Hostile, if you also controll the Taraakians the deal for them automatically blows over.

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians are busy with the Loch-Nar.
  Zelda is playing the Silver Hive - I think.  I am not sure of that.
  I will need an e-mail confirmation from her that she is doing so.
  Otherwise, I am playing the Silver Hive.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  /me keeps pondering how the hell he can ascend to the god of dreams. 
  /me offers a sack of goldpieces for any possible good idea. 
  (think of brilliant mass altering changes.. me thinks of Sigil.. anyone..?)

  ANSWER:

  The God of Dreams?
  You will have to do things you have not done, to accomplish that!
  The people closest, so far, to achieving anything like that (were) Reprisal (with Ian Payne), William (with Hazen), Kalanyr, Anabstercorian, and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye.
  And none of them are trying to become the God of Dreams.  Which is just as well, because none of them are real close to succeeding.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Well just waiting now to see how my planet is coming along... the sooner that is finished the sooner I can start other plans... if the Taraakians want to deal... then Iuz will deal... but if they continue their crazed assault then no deal the same with others...not sure which side of the fence I am on as of yet... but I do no all of this vioplence will only beget more... and soon there will be nothing left...

  ANSWER:

  Ok, you have asked about this repeatedly.

  Tokiwong, your city, Chorazin, is now approaching the size of New Jersey, and you can start putting 11th level effects in it.

  However, your work on the PLANET is only just begun.
  Creating a planet is an onerous task.  It will take a VERY long time to accomplish (longer than the IR will last.)
  However, consider the magnitude of what you are trying to create, here!

  I am assuming you are trying to create an Oerth-type world - correct me if I am wrong.
  You cannot just quickly make such things.
  Even the taraakians cannot quickly make such things!

  Furthermore, you have a serious problem called the Sleen.
  They know exactly where Chorazin is, and where your planet is being constructed.

  When they are finished destroying everyone else (and, folks, I do mean everyone), they will come for Chorazin.

  They amount to - effectively - 20 Powers, each with an Attack of 4.
  If the taraakians were not there, the IR would already be over;  the Sleen would have annihilated everyone.

  Do not blame me for the Sleen being present - they were invited to come here by both Sollir and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye.

  If you must assign blame, please assign it where it is due.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Forsaken One, I don't think this is the way to gain many allies. I hoped (and said on The Lurkers Forum) that you would not use your power to blackmail powers (especially William was against this, and he said that if you do that he could become your enemy)... 
  Really, this isn't the time for this kind of posts, this kind of threats. You want your vengance, take it, you want peace, make it. But do force these factions to do your bidding...it's wrong. 

  Forsaken One, no matter how fulfilling that post might have been, I ask you to revoke it. This will, in the end, not give us victory, or satisfaction. This way, eventually, we will be forced to join the Spleen or the Loch-Nar. 

  Please, be reasonable, show forgiveness... 

  (And don't forget Shar, eventually: your revenge will come, when they least expect it... )

  ANSWER:

  Neither the Spleen nor the Loch-Nar can be allied with.
  They happened to aid you against the taraakians (in the battle with Forsaken One) out of mutual interest.
  That is now ended.

  The Sleen are out to KILL all in the IR.
  No exceptions, no quarter, no mercy, and no negotiation.

  The Loch-Nar, is worse.  It is out to corrupt into monsters and slaves all in the IR.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Forsaken One, you can't push me around *forever*...let me tell you a story: 

  When animals have to pull a heavy piece of stone, they will do that. And when you make that stone heavier, they still will, because they cannot break free. Their only way to escape is for the chain to break... 
  I am the animal, you (and your actions) are the stone. And the chain ... is loyalty. And it *will* break ... if you become too heavy...

  ANSWER:

  (sighs)  

  Didn't I say this kind of thing would happen, folks?
  Didn't I say that if the IR continued, the increasingly dire situation would put pressure on the players, causing difficulties, and possibly very serious problems?
  I was right.

  - - -                                                                                                      

   The Forsaken One

  Ok.. post above edited.... 

  Now know that I'm better then the most of you in forgiving and damn I'm risking Good AL here and we don't want that to happen now do we? 
  I forgive this once and only this once. I'm forgetting the... lets say... "mislead" actions from you all against me... 
  I'm in here to survive and to ascend and to become a ultra cool god of dreams and have my own plane (the dreaming yeah ). 
  So as long as there is a chance to survive and reach that goal I'm here to survive and live. 
  Open to suggestions for changes that are worth while.... (think fundamental people and think Sigil if you want to ). 
  The threat to the silver Hive stands.... call it a matter of principle. 
  I'm offering a second chance to the Taraakians, any response Edena? 
  They with their 12th magic might give some helpfull divinations towards what I should do with my changes that will be worthwhile and maybe conflict deciding... 
  For once I'm not asking or demanding but I'm only offering.... 

  (Kaboom, Unve and Black Omega thanks to Skot you and you worlds just crawled through the eye of a needle. Good thing a Queen does have her Cerebrates no?). 
  LIVE FOR THE SWARRRMMM!!!

  ANSWER:

  The taraakian response is blunt and to the point:

  We will pacify the Spheres.
  We will pacify the Hive Cluster.
  You WILL be made to live under taraakian law, and you WILL have your Powers removed - ALL of your Powers, not just those of 10th and 11th rank.
  We will not discuss the matter further.
  We do not feel any further negotiations are called for.

  ((Of course, the taraakians must survive the Loch-Nar and the Sleen, before they can assault anyone, much less assault the Hive Cluster.))

   - - -                                                                                                       

   The Forsaken One

  Shar.... 

  My eternal idol and source of inspiration. 

  Vaeregoth prays to Shar and makes some great offerings to her as a token of respect and gratitute for inspiration. 
  Vaeregoth also dedicates the collapsing of a Star to her!

  ANSWER:

  Noted.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Unvenelie... 

  PLEASE LEARN TO READ MORE CAREFULLY 

  I never killed millions or billions or people. 
  Before I collapsed the Star I evacuated the Civillian population to William and Venus and those that stayed behind were protected by my 11th level magic powers. 
  The only things I killed were undead and some other magical based stuff on Athas (rare....) with the other change and I never heard anyone about that. 
  So please... cut the crap that I'm a murderer of billions on the world of Athas. 

  And you already weren't popular with me so be smart and take the offer for peace and let me forgive you and your "mislead actions" and let's end the grudge IC and OOC here and now. 

  People seem to miss alot of my actions.. sometimes comes inhandy.. sometimes doesn't.

  ANSWER:

  The DM has no comment.

  - - -                                                                                                       

   Serpenteye

  Actually, I don't think Shar exists anymore. In the second IR, when the victory of the United Commonwealth and Good seemed inevitable most of the evil torillian gods (including Shar) merged together into a single God of Evil; Lord Melkor. So, when you're praying to Shar you're really praying to Melkor, who once called Veregoth 

A small ant with big ambitions.

  ANSWER:

  I must correct a mistake here.
  Shar still exists.  Most of the evil Gods of FR still exist.
  Some have merged, yes.
  Some of the good dieties have merged also - fewer than people think, though.

  Shar still exists.  
  The Shade worship Shar, and help make her strong.                                                                                 

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Hey everybody, 

  William and most of the Alliance of Oerth know this, and I'll just go over it briefly. On the 25th of this month I am leaving for Minnesota (and I will have access to no telephone, let alone a computer) for a month. I will be back on the 4th of July, but I think I am moving then. Then I have to go to the dentist on the 9th, and get my Wisdom teeth done: so I will be a bit groggy. So if this IR continues on past the 25th, I'm basically screwed. I will be back from the 10th of July on (and I will be running three role playing games over the summer), but I expect that to be a far far time away for the IR. 

  ANSWER:

  My sympathy, Creamsteak.
  I had a Wisdom Tooth pulled, and it was not my idea of a good time.
  I still have one Wisdom Tooth left, at the venerable age of 34.  I refuse to have it pulled, so long as it doesn't cause trouble - because I know exactly what I'm in for, when I do.

  Creamsteak, I can suspend the IR for a week or two after your departure, if when you come back you can make an hour or so now and then for the IR.
  If.
  I am very sorry if you must leave the IR.  This is painful news for me.

  Just felt that Edena, and anyone who is curious should know. I hope that maybe I can influence the game to slow down, or even reach its climax, before I have to leave. I guess I will just have to see. (Also, I use hotmail, and every 30 days they verify your account, so any mail sent to me after I leave goes straight to the infernal pits of deleted files.)

  ANSWER:

  Again, I hope you can return to the IR, Creamsteak, after you return from Minnesota.
  If you cannot, it is a grevious loss for us all, and for me.
  You have been a really good player, Creamsteak.

  Unfortunately, there is a very real chance there will be no IR to return to, and in fact there may be no IR to depart from, if what I am receiving in e-mail is true.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  quote:

  Originally posted by Melkor, Lord Of ALL! 

  Black Omega, 50% of your people were just anhilated as hundreds of Spheres of Anhilation descended upon Vesve (which is now a big pool of Red Goo I hope), but Siobhan is a nice girl, and she won`t lower herself to revenge, will she?

  As if revenge would bring anything back that has been lost. As is torture would bring anything back. Though since so much of Vesve was in the Domain of Hope I'm not assuming it's all wasted. 

  Note, I'm not saying Siobhan and Kalanyr would not do something truly nasty and memorable to Melkor. Just that on Siobhan's side it would not be out of petty vengence.

  ANSWER:  

  A greater part of the Vesve Forest survived the attack.
  However, other areas, such as Perrenland and the Sepia Uplands, were awfully hard hit.

  quote:

  Hmm, Edena, can my PC completely erase himself from existence, beyond any possibility of resurrection, like Galan Dracos did in Chronicles Of Huma to avoid wrath of Tahkisis? 

  Probably too late for that, since you are already the boy in a box.

  ANSWER:  

  Melkor can do this.
  Indeed, he is about to do this, I believe.
  As a God, he can do it, and he cannot be stopped - or, at least, I refuse to stop him, because this is so important to the player.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Thanx Edena I just wanted to know... I know the task is monumental... but all great deeds bring their own rewards...


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena if you want to use my boards then the link is here and it fits all of the criteria



> I will support that if:
> 
> The new board is open to all players.
> The new board can be accessed by all players.
> The new board has the bandwidth to handle the IR.
> The new board is up constantly.
> The players in the IR overwhelmingly vote to move to the new board.
> 
> There is still an IR to move to the new board.
> Considering the declarations I am getting right now via e-mail, there is a significant chance there will not be.




But the decision is up to the players... I support moving if it makes it more accessible


----------



## Animus Abdicerer

> Again, I hope you can return to the IR, Creamsteak, after you return from Minnesota.
> If you cannot, it is a grevious loss for us all, and for me.
> You have been a really good player, Creamsteak.




 Why do I think thats the funniest thing I have read all day? 

Because,

It makes it sound like I am going on a quest I might not return from (*I hope you can return*) and (*If you cannot, it is a grevious loss for us all*).

Thanx for the mood breaking moment.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Some Answers*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Hmm, Edena, can my PC completely erase himself from existence, beyond any possibility of resurrection, like Galan Dracos did in Chronicles Of Huma to avoid wrath of Tahkisis?
> 
> Probably too late for that, since you are already the boy in a box.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> Melkor can do this.
> Indeed, he is about to do this, I believe.
> As a God, he can do it, and he cannot be stopped - or, at least, I refuse to stop him, because this is so important to the player. *




Bear with my confusion please, it's 87 F degrees here and that makes thoughts and computers sluggish.  Didn't Melkor already get captured?


----------



## zouron

I would like to know that kender's do no have race specific gods as other races do, they share the krynnish gods with the rest of their sphere. So you wouldn't find a master kender god of handling/stealing


----------



## William Ronald

*REQUIEM*

A disk appears before the allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril and on the Taraakian homeworld and to all powers not hostile to the UC of Toril. It glows with a pale blue light when touched.

The image of the Office of the President of the United Commonwealth of Toril appears, richly furnished.  The flag of the UC stands next to a portrait of Ian Payne. 

In front of a desk, a weary man with dark hair sits.

“Greetings, my friends.  This is Ian Icarus Payne, Acting President of the United Commonwealth of Toril.  This is our final message to you.  This message disk was programmed to be released 12 hours after the death of the people of the United Commonwealth of Toril.   As you have received it, then you must know that we are dead.”

“We chose to attack the people that Prince Rivalen’s Shade corrupted.  We were attacked and struck back.   We had the right to do so.”

“I ask that you think well of us.  Our dreams are still alive in our people in the Domain of Hope.  The Domain of Hope is now under attack because someone summoned the Loch-Nar.”  Lannon shakes his head and frowns in disgust.

“Sadly, some people seem more interested in absolute freedom and power than life.  Freedom does have limits.  I believe those limits are when your freedom of action impinges on the rights of another.  That is why we oppose victory at any cost.  Others have rights.”

“We did not attack Vaeregoth because we had our own fight.  Additionally, others were attacking him and his support structure – which includes the Alliance of Dread.  I have seen destruction on a greater scale than I had feared.  Yet we will not let our spirits be crushed in this dark hour. Nor should you let yours be crushed as well.”

“We allied with the Taraakians because they value life.  They were willing to consider the possibility that they were wrong because of a single voice.  They modified their decision because of that voice.  The people who fought for life were honored.”

“Of course others whined.  Such as those who did not join Kalanyr in the Blood Waste or even fight when the Red Armada attacked their world.  Why should we have any limits placed on our freedom by outsiders?  One has to ask if they value their agenda and power more than the lives of their people.  In which case one must question their judgement and their sanity.  It seems that some of you do not care for the consequences of your actions.”


“Ian Payne understood that actions have consequences. He remained with us until victory was achieved.  Lord Forrester and Erika Lesage left.   I wish that they had stayed and found some way to have prevented this tragedy.  By the time you see this, I hope I will have seen Ian Payne again.  The Angels honored his brave spirit and Toril by aiding us.  I would like to thank them and all who have stood with us. You have made these dark times easier by your friendship.”

“I hope you will think kindly on us.  We have made our mistakes.  We are far from perfect.  I ask your forgiveness.  I ask the Taraakians to forgive us for not joining in their attack.  If we had, we would be alive.”

“The UC of Toril has a final request: that you defend the Domain of Hope.  There are innocents from many lands and worlds there.”

“We wish your peoples not to share our fate.  There is still time to change what appears to be a bleak future.  You can still chose a different destiny than ours. May your gods go with you and bless you.”


An image appears of Hazen standing next to a tower in the City of Peace in the Domain of Hope.  It appears exactly the same as the building that housed the embassies of so many nations in the Sending of the Angels.  His angelic face is sad, strained from weeping.

“The hour is late, but there is still time to avoid the Domain of Dread.  Over 100 billion people died yesterday.  The United Commonwealth of Toril and Mystara  are gone, destroyed.”

“I have failed my new allies, the Taraakians and ask their forgiveness.  I have heard Lannon’s last words and pray that his soul finds peace.  I fear that he is correct.  If I had joined the Taraakians in their attacks and not struck at the Alliance of Dread, the UC of Toril might still stand. Mystara might still live.   The Taraakians came at my request, that of Lord Kalanyr, and that of Kas.  I ask that the Taraakians determine my responsibility in this affair.”

“I believe life is precious, and so is freedom.  Yet I do not believe that freedom should be a license to act at the expense of others.  If you argue for freedom for yourself, you should not deny it to others.  Yet I see people so certain that their agendas are right that they will take any action to further them.  I believe this is wrong.  Even the Angels place limits on their power, allowing us to enjoy the gift of free will.  I have said that the Eternal has given us many gifts, including life, free will and the ability to love.  However, life itself seems to be imperiled because too many are enjoying free will without caring how their actions affect others.”

“Victory at all costs seems to be the motto of many.  Or onward to annihilation and victory found there in.   I ask you if your people deserve the fate that befell the UC of Toril and Mystara or an even worse fate.”

“As I speak, we stand with the Taraakians in the defense of the Domain of Hope.   They are angry and disappointed with me, saying if I had joined them in their attack that others would live.  I chose to attack the Alliance of Dread, and thought I was being a responsible ally to them.  I must thank them for their kindness in defending the last remnant of the United Commonwealth of Toril , the other refugees, and my own people.  They have chosen to stand with Life and Love as opposed to Death and Hate.  I must thank them for their courage and their compassion."

"I fear that we are all very close to the Sixth Touch or universal annihilation. Or both.  The Taraakians have chosen to defend life while others have chosen to stand with annihilation and power.  Who has shown the greater goodness, the greter wisdom.”

“I have asked Vaeregoth for help, and call upon her to save those she can with her power.  I hope she responds.  She would have the thanks of many.  I ask that those who wish to defend the Domain of Hope do so.  It has the last remnants of the people of the UC of Toril.  I would wish to see them survive.  I am in their debt more than I can repay.  My failure to join the Taraakians in their attack condemned their nation to extinction.”

“I must ask forgiveness of the dead, for I could have done more.  I must ask forgiveness of the living, for I could have done more.  I ask my allies for forgiveness, for I have failed them.  I ask the Eternal and all the gods for forgiveness, for I failed in your trust.”

“I believe that people have the right to life and freedom.  It may be that none of us will have either soon.  Regardless of what occurs, I must thank you all for sharing your lives with me.  Even if all our worlds are destroyed, know that there are things of high beauty beyond the reach of any darkness.  Know also that the Eternal and many others love you for your own sake and wish you well.   There is goodness and wisdom within you.  Seek it and try to find a way out of our present dilemma.”

“There may still be time to chose a destiny besides universal annihilation or the Domain of Dread.  I ask that you chose wisely.  May the blessings of the Eternal and of all the righteous be upon you in this hour.”



OOC:  Edena, check your e-mail.  Maybe Hazen can make a difference before the end.  He certainly has contributed to the problem, as have some others.

Melkor was captured and is imprisoned by 11th level magic.  I do not believe he should be able to will himself to be destroyed.  He could not do so when he was trapped by Forrester.  Have the rules changed?

Also, I thought earlier that you ruled that the Loch Nar could not be summoned.  However, I can see why you have over ruled yourself.  There is more than enough evil here to summon the Loch Nar.

Also, some things can be summoned but not controlled.

Also, Serpenteye, Hazen is not a power.  He is an Angel who at his core is a man.  Of course, he may not be either for much longer based on my reading of these boards.  Like everyone else, he will likely be dead.

Ironically, I want the worlds saved as much as Melkor wants them destroyed or enslaved to his will.


----------



## Kalanyr

*Ok Edena this is getting not fun for a lot of us due to the following*

I don't email you 6 times a day to complain about your every ruling I post it once on the boards, because other people complain MORE they get what they want. Not exactly fair. If you want to cut back the email load stop rewarding people for emailing you and complaining, launching ridiculously complex plans and similar. Because Melkor continually bothered you he gets the ability to have his PC suicide, despite the fact this was NO APPEAL. However given the change in 11th level assaults I guess I have no real reason to be surprised by random rule changes for those who wish something and whine enough about it. I joined this IR because it was fun I've stayed in it for 4 months because it was fun, but giving in to whoever whines enough is bad, it injures the larger majority of those of us who don't whine as much and because the way the whining goes it tends to kill our efforts.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena

I am tired.

I want pause.

And I am going to take it.

I care for you and this IR, and I feel both are going wrong.

You are tired and depressed Edena, you NEED time off.

Constant rules-changes, favoring of armagedden wanting players, making destruction more easy than healing, I've had DM's in grip of depression and those people have showed all the same traits in their plots.

I spend too much time in internet myself.

I need a break.

I have cared for your feelings for long time Edena.

But you need to care back for my feeling too.

PAUSE.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The IR continues.

  I have most certainly not gone wrong.
  Not yet. (chuckle)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ok Edena.

See you in two weeks then.

I mailed you my actions.

Twilight Coalition can have my forces to play meanwhile.

Or William, if Kalanyr or Black Omega doesn't want them.

Be seeing you.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kriske, we hebben dat 'probleem' wel: ik ben gehivemind volgens de srd, en dat houdt in dat ik met jou communiceer,maar niet dat jij controle over mij hebt...

wrom denk je dat ik per sé dat "as described in the SRD" erin wilde hebben? Omdat daar staat dat hive mind alleen communicatie is en geen domination effect. 

I hate it when people need it spelled out for them...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Nevermind.

  There will only be one forum, I believe, during the experiment, so I doubt I could set up a single thread.

  Of course, I urge everyone to go to the new site and test it.

  You will need to register ASAP.

  Apparently, registration to the new site Morrus is talking about takes a while (apparently, it takes them a while to process new SNs.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

I do understand, Zelda.

  Thank you for caring.

  Although I urge you not to go - your allies in the Alliance of Oerth need your help more than ever, right now.

  However, if you are leaving, I do hope to see you in 2 weeks.

  I cannot stop the IR.  Creamsteak's departure in 2 weeks, among other things, dictates that I cannot.

  However, I believe the IR will still be around in two weeks.
  There will be something to come back to.

  These maniacs can't totally destroy it all.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

edena, my registration went very smooth...took me about two minutes...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh, Edena, I am there for my allies with with my irrating OOC comments and all the fun stuff like that. 


Hehe, and my faction's power level is so small, and my war-plans so simple, that my faction exist well in hands of my ally.

I come back to play some single character or some other minor faction then, if my faction gets killed. I care for them, but let them die if someone kills them. It's ok by me.

I've mostly did some attack/defense posting and rpg:ing stuff anyway. Nothing what you'd call world shaking.

Few here are going to miss me.

Now have a good time, and be seeing you.


----------

